# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Giro d'Italia 2018 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Eli lyhyesti ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin. Kun tuota taidettiin ehdottaa, niin kokeillaan ilman paidanhallussapitopisteitä. Irtiottoja suositaan vähän enemmän. Paitaan siirtymisestä palkitaan myös myöhemmillä kerroilla, jos sen on sattunut menettämään välillä.

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa* (1 ajaja yhteen ajajaan, pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa). Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Siirtyminen paitakilpailun kärkeen: 40-30-30-20 pistettä
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Pisimpään irtiotossa: 10-6-4 pistettä (ainakin 1 km tarvitaan, tasatilanteissa etappisijoitus ratkaisee)
Välikirit: 10-6-4 pistettä

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-20-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-7-7-6-6-5-3-2-2-1-1
Piste ja mäkikisat: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Yhdistelmäkisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (20+5)*13=325 pistettä.

*Ajajien hinnat*

3500 - FROOME Chris
----------------------------
3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
----------------------------
2500 - ARU Fabio
2500 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
----------------------------
1500 - BENNETT Sam
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - DENNIS Rohan
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - YATES Simon
----------------------------
1000 - BENNETT George
1000 - DE LA CRUZ David
1000 - DEBUSSCHERE Jens
1000 - DRUCKER Jean-Pierre
1000 - FORMOLO Davide
1000 - KREUZIGER Roman
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub
1000 - MEINTJES Louis
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
1000 - POELS Wout
1000 - ULISSI Diego
1000 - VAN POPPEL Danny
1000 - WELLENS Tim
1000 - WOODS Michael
----------------------------
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico
500 - BELLETTI Manuel
500 - BETANCUR Carlos
500 - BOIVIN Guillaume
500 - BONIFAZIO Niccolo
500 - CAMPENAERTS Victor
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - GAVAZZI Francesco
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - HAIG Jack
500 - HERMANS Ben
500 - HIRT Jan
500 - KANGERT Tanel
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 - KONRAD Patrick
500 - LUTSENKO Alexey
500 - MARTIN Tony
500 - MOHORIC Matej
500 - MULLEN Ryan
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - OOMEN Sam
500 - PANTANO Jarlinson
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
500 - PLAZA Ruben
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - ROELANDTS Jurgen
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - STYBAR Zdenek
500 - VAN EMDEN Jos
500 - VILLELLA Davide
500 - VISCONTI Giovannio
----------------------------
0 - Others

Ja huomautellaan, että Giro alkaa tänä vuonna jo perjantaina.

----------


## pulmark

3000 - Tom Dumoulin
2500 - Elia Viviani
2500 - Fabio Aru
1500 - Simon Yates
500 - Luis Leon Sanchez
0 - Richard Carapaz
0 - Giulio Ciccone
0 - Andrea Guardini
0 - Ryan Gibbons
0 - Gianluca Brambilla

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 0/8

----------


## Nikodemus

2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - DENNIS Rohan
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - BENNETT George
1000 - MEINTJES Louis
1000 - WOODS Michael
0 - POLANC, Jan
0 - GUARDINI, Andrea
0 - CARAPAZ, Richard

Yhteensä 10000 / 10000
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Kossu

3000 Tom Dumoulin
2500 Elia Viviani
1500 Simon Yates
1000 Sascha Modolo
500 Alex Dowsett
500 Tony Martin
500 Alexey Lutsenko
500 Jürgen Roelandts
0 Gianluca Brambilla
0 Jan Polanc

10000/10000, 0/8

----------


## JTu

Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo:

3500 - FROOME Chris
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
500 - MARTIN Tony
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - VAN EMDEN Jos
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - CICCONE Giulio
0 - SBARAGLI Kristian

----------


## Helmez

2500 - PINOT Thibaut
2500 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - DENNIS Rohan
1500 - BENNETT Sam
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub
500 - HAIG Jack
500 - OOMEN Sam
0 - CICCONE Giulio
0 - O’CONNOR Ben
0 - POLANC Jan

Viimevuotista voittoa puolustamaan.

----------


## Superflyer

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - POELS Wout
1000 - WOODS Michael
1000 - KREUZIGER Roman
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - NIEVE Mikel

----------


## Tenbosse

3500 Froome
2500 Viviani
1500 Dennis
1000 Formolo
1000 Debusschere
500 Campenaerts
0 Brambilla
0 Boy Van Poppel

----------


## PK30

3500 - FROOME Chris
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - BENNETT Sam
1000 - ULISSI Diego
1000 - WOODS Michael
500 - VAN EMDEN Jos
0 - POLANC Jan
0 - CARAPAZ Richard
0 - GROSSSCHARNER Felix
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca

10000/10000
0/8

----------


## Hokku

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - POELS Wout
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
500 -VAN EMDEN Jos
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - ELISSONDE Kenny
0 - CICCONE Giulio



10 000/10 000
0/8

----------


## Googol

VIVIANI Elia 2 500
LOPEZ Miguel Angel 2 500
PINOT Thibaut 2 500
DENNIS Rohan 1 500
VAN POPPEL Danny 1 000
SELIG Rudiger 0
O'CONNOR Ben 0
CICCONE Giulio 0
CARAPAZ Richard 0
POLANC Jan 0

----------


## Frosty

Squadra di gelidi:

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - BETANCUR Carlos
500 - DOWSETT Alex
0 - GUARDINI Andrea
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca

9000/10000

0/8

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - ARU Fabio
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - DENNIS Rohan
500 - HIRT Jan
0 - BILBAO Pello
0 - EG Niklas
0 - HENAO Sergio Luis
0 - MØRKØV Michael
0 - QUINTANA Dayer

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

3000
Dumoulin

2500
Aru

1500
Pozzovivo

1000
Bennet George

1000
Wellens

500
Betancur

500
Hirt

0
Brambilla

0
Ciccone

0
Carapaz

----------


## Paolo

2500 Viviani Elia
2500 Pinot Thibaut
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1500 Dennis Rohan
1000 Wellens Tim
 500  Hermans Ben
 500  Hirt Jan
    0   Brambilla Gianluca
    0   Ciccone Giulio
    0   Polanc Jan

----------


## maupa

3000 DUMOULIN Tom
 2500 PINOT Thibaut
 1500 DENNIS Rohan
 1000 BENNETT George
 1000 WOODS Michael
  500 GAVAZZI Francesco
  500 GESINK Robert
    0 CICCONE Giulio
    0 VANENDERT Jelle
    0 DE MARCHI Alessandro

----------


## Jabadabado

Mukana jälleen jännäämässä, näillä mennään kohti pinkkiä paitaa...

Pink Dreamers
-------------
3000 Dumolin, Tom
2500 Viviani, Elia
1500 Yates, Simon
1500 Dennis, Rohan
500 Pantano, Jarlinson
500 Kiryienka, Vasil
500 Villella, Davide
0 Atapuma, Darwin
0 Brambilla, Gianluca
0 Roux, Anthony

yht: 10 000, vaihdot 0/8

----------


## TeroTE

Team CKSG

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - DENNIS Rohan
1000 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - POLANC Jan


Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 0/8

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

1500 - DENNIS Rohan
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - FORMOLO Davide
1000 - WELLENS Tim
500 - KANGERT Tanel
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - BETANCUR Carlos
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre
0    -BAK Lars
0    -JUUL-JENSEN Christopher

---------------------- 7000/10 000
----------------------      0/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

3500
-
froome

2500
-
viviani

1000
-
bennett g

500
-
sanchez ll

500
-
geniez

500
-
hermans

500
-
gesink

500
-
oomen

500
-
hirt

0
-
polanc

----------


## JupiteriUkko

3500 - FROOME Chris
3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil 
500 - MARTIN Tony 
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - VAN EMDEN Jos
0 - Brambilla Gianluca 
0 - PREIDLER Georg

----------


## Pesonito

Poistin Vahingossa jo kerran joukkueeni, mutta tässä sama uudestaan.

Andy&Fränk

2500 ARU Fabio
1500 CHAVEZ Esteban
1500 YATES Simon
1000 POELS Wout
1000 DE LA CRUZ David
500 MARTIN Tony
500 SANCHES Luis Leon
500 PANTANO Jarlinson
500 BETANCUR Carlos
500 NIEVE Mikel

Edellisten kokemusten perusteella olen yksittäisten etappivoittojen perässä. GC:n kaverit ovat olleet tähän asti liian kovia.

----------


## TMo

Team TMo
3500 - FROOME Chris
3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil 
500 - MARTIN Tony 
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - VAN EMDEN Jos
0 - Brambilla Gianluca 
0 - Polanc Jan

----------


## Cybbe

VIVIANI Elia 2 500
LOPEZ Miguel Angel 2 500
PINOT Thibaut 2 500
DENNIS Rohan 1 500
VAN POPPEL Danny 1 000
SELIG Rudiger 0
O'CONNOR Ben 0
CICCONE Giulio 0
CARAPAZ Richard 0
POLANC Jan 0

----------


## ManseMankeli

3500 - FROOME Chris
1500 - DENNIS Rohan
1500 - BENNETT Sam
1000 - ULISSI Diego
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
1000 - Wellens Tim
500  - Tony Martin
0 - POLANC, Jan
0 - GUARDINI Andrea
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca

----------


## Indurain

3000 DUMOLIN Tom
2500 ARU Fabian
1500 YATES Simon
1500 CHAVES Esteban
500   KIRYIENKA Vasil
500   MARTIN Tony
500   BETANCUR Carlos
0       ATAPUMA Darwin
0      HENAO Sergio Luis
0      NIPALI Antonio

10 000.  Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## k23435

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - DENNIS Rohan
1000 - POELS Wout
1000 - WELLENS Tim
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
0 - DOMBROWSKI Joe
0 - JUUL-JENSEN Christopher
0 - KING Ben

----------


## Velluz

Ei pitänyt enää pelata, mutta ei ilmankaan viitti olla. Joukkueen nimi: Vaihdan vain pakosta. 

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - ULISSI Diego
500 - MARTIN Tony
500 - OOMEN Sam
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
500 - PANTANO Jarlinson
0 - HENAO Sergio Luis
0 - CICCONE Giulio

10 000, 0/8

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JupiteriUkko

3500 - FROOME Chris =>2500 - VIVIANI Elia
Pankissa tonni.
Astmaatikko pois.

----------


## Googol

Parista joukkueesta puuttuu 2 ajajaa (tässä mennään ainakin vielä 10:llä, vaikka oikeassa maailmassa onkin 8 ajajan joukkueet, voisi kyllä olla ihan kokeilemisen arvoista). Lisäksi Vanendert ei kai ole mukana.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	1	*

1.	100	-	DUMOULIN Tom
2.	70	-	DENNIS Rohan
3.	50	-	CAMPENAERTS Victor
4.	35	-	GONÇALVES José
5.	30	-	DOWSETT Alex
6.	25	-	BILBAO Pello
7.	20	-	YATES Simon
8.	16	-	SCHACHMANN Maximilian
9.	13	-	MARTIN Tony
10.	10	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
11.	7	-	BETANCUR Carlos
12.	5	-	CONTI Valerio
13.	3	-	WÜRTZ SCHMIDT Mads
14.	2	-	GROSSSCHARTNER Felix
15.	1	-	WELLENS Tim

time jersey:	40	-	DUMOULIN Tom
points jersey:	30	-	DUMOULIN Tom
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	SCHACHMANN Maximilian
breakaway:	10	-	
breakaway:	6	-	
breakaway:	4	-	
sprint 1:	10	-	
sprint 1:	6	-	
sprint 1:	4	-	
sprint 2:	10	-	
sprint 2:	6	-	
sprint 2:	4	-	
best team:	5	-	Team Katusha - Alpecin

Tilanne 

1.	265	Team OK
2.	260	Pink Dreamers
3.	241	k23435
4.	240	maupa
5.	223	JupiteriUkko
6.	223	Team TMo
7.	222	Squadra di gelidi
8.	215	Indurain
9.	208	Kossu
10.	198	Velluz
11.	190	pulmark
12.	188	Salaliittoteoria
13.	180	Hokku
14.	170	Team CKSG
15.	120	Tenbosse
16.	98	Aapo Jäykkäperä
17.	89	ManseMankeli
18.	81	Paolo
19.	80	Nikodemus
20.	70	Googol
21.	70	Cybbe
22.	45	Andy&Fränk
23.	20	Helmez
24.	2	PK30
25.	0	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	2	*

1.	100	-	VIVIANI Elia
2.	70	-	MARECZKO Jakub
3.	50	-	BENNETT Sam
4.	35	-	BONIFAZIO Niccolo
5.	30	-	SCULLY Thomas
6.	25	-	VENTURINI Clement
7.	20	-	GIBBONS Ryan
8.	16	-	BELLETTI Manuel
9.	13	-	PLANCKAERT Baptiste
10.	10	-	DRUCKER Jean-Pierre
11.	7	-	PEDERSEN Mads
12.	5	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
13.	3	-	SIMION Paolo
14.	2	-	KUZNETSOV Viacheslav
15.	1	-	VAN POPPEL Danny

time jersey:	40	-	DENNIS Rohan
points jersey:	30	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	30	-	BARBIN Enrico
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	BOIVIN Guillaume
breakaway:	6	-	BALLERINI Davide
breakaway:	4	-	BAK Lars Ytting
sprint 1:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 1:	6	-	BAK Lars Ytting
sprint 1:	4	-	BOIVIN Guillaume
sprint 2:	10	-	DENNIS Rohan
sprint 2:	6	-	VIVIANI Elia
sprint 2:	4	-	ROELANDTS Jurgen
best team:	5	-	Team Katusha - Alpecin

[uTulokseet[/u]		

1.	194	Team CKSG
2.	187	Googol
3.	187	Cybbe
4.	186	Team OK
5.	186	Pink Dreamers
6.	186	Tenbosse
7.	186	Paolo
8.	186	Nikodemus
9.	156	pulmark
10.	146	JupiteriUkko
11.	146	Kossu
12.	136	PK30
13.	136	TetedeCourse
14.	77	Hokku
15.	60	Aapo Jäykkäperä
16.	57	k23435
17.	55	ManseMankeli
18.	50	maupa
19.	12	Velluz
20.	10	Team TMo
21.	5	Squadra di gelidi
22.	5	Indurain
23.	5	Andy&Fränk
24.	0	Salaliittoteoria
25.	0	Helmez

Tilanne 

1.	451	Team OK
2.	446	Pink Dreamers
3.	369	JupiteriUkko
4.	364	Team CKSG
5.	354	Kossu
6.	346	pulmark
7.	306	Tenbosse
8.	298	k23435
9.	290	maupa
10.	267	Paolo
11.	266	Nikodemus
12.	257	Hokku
13.	257	Googol
14.	257	Cybbe
15.	233	Team TMo
16.	227	Squadra di gelidi
17.	220	Indurain
18.	210	Velluz
19.	188	Salaliittoteoria
20.	158	Aapo Jäykkäperä
21.	144	ManseMankeli
22.	138	PK30
23.	136	TetedeCourse
24.	50	Andy&Fränk
25.	20	Helmez

----------


## TeroTE

Moi Googol. 

Tarkistatko Team CKSG:n pisteet eka päivältä, kiitos.

----------


## Googol

Oli näköjään jäänyt vanhoja lukuja taulukkoon. Korjattu tilanne:

1.	451	Team OK
2.	446	Pink Dreamers
3.	434	Team CKSG
4.	399	JupiteriUkko
5.	384	Kossu
6.	346	pulmark
7.	306	Tenbosse
8.	298	k23435
9.	290	maupa
10.	267	Paolo
11.	266	Nikodemus
12.	263	Team TMo
13.	257	Squadra di gelidi
14.	257	Hokku
15.	257	Googol
16.	257	Cybbe
17.	220	Indurain
18.	210	Velluz
19.	188	Salaliittoteoria
20.	174	ManseMankeli
21.	158	Aapo Jäykkäperä
22.	138	PK30
23.	136	TetedeCourse
24.	50	Andy&Fränk
25.	20	Helmez

----------


## Superflyer

lisään siis porukkaani:

0 - POLANC, Jan
0 - GUARDINI, Andrea

Eli koko tiimi:

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - POELS Wout
1000 - WOODS Michael
1000 - KREUZIGER Roman
500 - GESINK Robert
500 - NIEVE Mikel
0 - POLANC, Jan
0 - GUARDINI, Andrea

----------


## JTu

Googol, mun joukkue ei ole tuloslistalla?

----------


## Helmez

Multa on laskettu molemmilta etapeilta pisteet väärin.

----------


## Googol

> Multa on laskettu molemmilta etapeilta pisteet väärin.



Sulla on näköjään Superflyerin pisteet.

Tilanne 

1.	451	Team OK
2.	446	Pink Dreamers
3.	434	Team CKSG
4.	399	JupiteriUkko
5.	384	Kossu
6.	346	pulmark
7.	306	Tenbosse
8.	298	k23435
9.	290	maupa
10.	267	Paolo
11.	266	Nikodemus
12.	263	Team TMo
13.	257	Squadra di gelidi
14.	257	Hokku
15.	257	Googol
16.	257	Cybbe
17.	220	Indurain
18.	214	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
19.	210	Velluz
20.	190	Helmez
21.	188	Salaliittoteoria
22.	174	ManseMankeli
23.	158	Aapo Jäykkäperä
24.	138	PK30
25.	136	TetedeCourse
26.	50	Andy&Fränk
27.	20	Superflyer

----------


## Helmez

> Sulla on näköjään Superflyerin pisteet.
> 
> 20.    190    Helmez



Ei ole vieläkään oikein. 
Omien laskujen mukaan pitäisi olla 240 pistettä: 70 + 170.

----------


## Jabadabado

Tehdäänpä muutama vaihto tähän alkuun...


Ulos:
500 Kiryienka, Vasil
0 Roux, Anthony 

Sisään:
500, Oomen Sam
0 Ciccone, Giulio 


Pink Dreamers
-------------
3000 Dumolin, Tom
2500 Viviani, Elia
1500 Yates, Simon
1500 Dennis, Rohan
500 Pantano, Jarlinson
500, Oomen Sam
500 Villella, Davide
0 Atapuma, Darwin
0 Brambilla, Gianluca
0 Ciccone, Giulio


yht: 10 000, vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Cybbe

0 O'CONNOR Ben -> 0  MØRKØV Michael
0 CICCONE Giulio -> 0  QUINTANA Dayer
0 CARAPAZ Richard -> 0  HENAO Sergio Luis

----------


## maupa

> Lisäksi Vanendert ei kai ole mukana.



Vaihdetaan tilalle Brambilla, jolle ei ole tullut vielä pisteitä, joten voi varmaan laittaa alusta asti mukana olleeksi?

Lisäksi ensimmäisessä postauksessa lienee virhe tässä:





> Yhdistelmäkisa: 5-4-3-2-1



Tarkoitat varmaan nuortenkisaa?

----------


## Velluz

> Vaihdetaan tilalle Brambilla, jolle ei ole tullut vielä pisteitä, joten voi varmaan laittaa alusta asti mukana olleeksi?
> 
> Lisäksi ensimmäisessä postauksessa lienee virhe tässä:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarkoitat varmaan nuortenkisaa?



Ja saisi alusta asti mukana olleen bonukset? Ei oikeen käy kyllä. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JupiteriUkko

Pankista 1000
1000 - MODOLO Sacha => 2500 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - VAN EMDEN Jos => 0 - POLANC, Jan


3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
500 - DOWSETT Alex
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 - MARTIN Tony
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
0 - Brambilla Gianluca
0 - POLANC, Jan
0 - PREIDLER Georg


Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Hokku

Vaihdetaan

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - POELS Wout -> Yates Simon 1500
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
500 -VAN EMDEN Jos -> Polanc Jan
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - ELISSONDE Kenny
0 - CICCONE Giulio



10 000/10 000
2/8

----------


## Googol

Joo, mulla näyttää olevan joku väärä Bennett. Korjataan seuraavaan.

Ja vaihtoja

DENNIS Rohan
VAN POPPEL Danny
SELIG Rudiger

->

POZZOVIVO Domenico
WELLENS Tim
HENAO Sergio

----------


## Superflyer

> Ei ole vieläkään oikein. 
> Omien laskujen mukaan pitäisi olla 240 pistettä: 70 + 170.



eikä taida mullakaan olla pisteet oikein, päälle sata pitäis mielestäni olla...

----------


## TeroTE

Team CKSG

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - DENNIS Rohan --> 1500 YATES Simon
1000 - VAN POPPEL Danny --> WOODS Michael
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - POLANC Jan


Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 2/8

----------


## Cybbe

1500 DENNIS Rohan -> 1000 MODOLO Sacha
1000 VAN POPPEL Danny -> 1000 - WOODS Michael

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	3	*

1.	100	-	VIVIANI Elia
2.	70	-	MODOLO Sacha
3.	50	-	BENNETT Sam
4.	35	-	MARECZKO Jakub
5.	30	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
6.	25	-	DEBUSSCHERE Jens
7.	20	-	BELLETTI Manuel
8.	16	-	PLANCKAERT Baptiste
9.	13	-	PEDERSEN Mads
10.	10	-	GONÇALVES José
11.	7	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
12.	5	-	SIMION Paolo
13.	3	-	MOHORIC Matej
14.	2	-	WOODS Michael
15.	1	-	CHAVES Johan Esteban

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	BOIVIN Guillaume
breakaway:	6	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
breakaway:	4	-	BARBIN Enrico
sprint 1:	10	-	BOIVIN Guillaume
sprint 1:	6	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
sprint 1:	4	-	BARBIN Enrico
sprint 2:	10	-	BOIVIN Guillaume
sprint 2:	6	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
sprint 2:	4	-	BARBIN Enrico
best team:	5	-	Team Katusha - Alpecin

[uTulokseet[/u]		

1.	182	Kossu
2.	182	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	180	JupiteriUkko
4.	152	PK30
5.	143	Team CKSG
6.	130	Googol
7.	130	Cybbe
8.	125	Tenbosse
9.	125	ManseMankeli
10.	103	Nikodemus
11.	100	Team OK
12.	100	Pink Dreamers
13.	100	pulmark
14.	100	Paolo
15.	100	TetedeCourse
16.	85	Helmez
17.	80	Team TMo
18.	76	Squadra di gelidi
19.	48	Hokku
20.	18	Velluz
21.	13	k23435
22.	6	Indurain
23.	6	Andy&Fränk
24.	3	Superflyer
25.	2	maupa
26.	0	Salaliittoteoria
27.	0	Aapo Jäykkäperä

Tilanne 

1.	579	JupiteriUkko
2.	577	Team CKSG
3.	566	Kossu
4.	551	Team OK
5.	546	Pink Dreamers
6.	446	pulmark
7.	431	Tenbosse
8.	396	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	387	Googol
10.	387	Cybbe
11.	369	Nikodemus
12.	367	Paolo
13.	349	ManseMankeli
14.	343	Team TMo
15.	340	PK30
16.	333	Squadra di gelidi
17.	325	Helmez
18.	311	k23435
19.	305	Hokku
20.	292	maupa
21.	236	TetedeCourse
22.	228	Velluz
23.	226	Indurain
24.	188	Salaliittoteoria
25.	158	Aapo Jäykkäperä
26.	56	Andy&Fränk
27.	23	Superflyer

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	4	*

1.	100	-	WELLENS Tim
2.	70	-	WOODS Michael
3.	50	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
4.	35	-	YATES Simon
5.	30	-	FORMOLO Davide
6.	25	-	KREUZIGER Roman
7.	20	-	KONRAD Patrick
8.	16	-	SANCHEZ Luis Leon
9.	13	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
10.	10	-	CHAVES Johan Esteban
11.	7	-	DUMOULIN Tom
12.	5	-	DENNIS Rohan
13.	3	-	PINOT Thibaut
14.	2	-	BENNETT George
15.	1	-	BILBAO Pello

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
breakaway:	6	-	BELKOV Maxim
breakaway:	4	-	MOSCA Jacopo
sprint 1:	10	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
sprint 1:	6	-	MOSCA Jacopo
sprint 1:	4	-	BELKOV Maxim
sprint 2:	10	-	MOSCA Jacopo
sprint 2:	6	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
sprint 2:	4	-	BELKOV Maxim
best team:	5	-	Mitchelton-Scott

[uTulokseet[/u]		

1.	185	Aapo Jäykkäperä
2.	163	Superflyer
3.	138	Team CKSG
4.	133	k23435
5.	122	Salaliittoteoria
6.	121	Paolo
7.	116	Googol
8.	105	Nikodemus
9.	105	ManseMankeli
10.	87	maupa
11.	76	Andy&Fränk
12.	70	PK30
13.	63	Kossu
14.	63	pulmark
15.	63	Hokku
16.	62	Indurain
17.	56	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
18.	52	Pink Dreamers
19.	40	Squadra di gelidi
20.	35	Tenbosse
21.	26	JupiteriUkko
22.	23	Team TMo
23.	23	Velluz
24.	18	TetedeCourse
25.	13	Team OK
26.	13	Helmez
27.	8	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	715	Team CKSG
2.	629	Kossu
3.	605	JupiteriUkko
4.	598	Pink Dreamers
5.	564	Team OK
6.	509	pulmark
7.	503	Googol
8.	488	Paolo
9.	474	Nikodemus
10.	466	Tenbosse
11.	454	ManseMankeli
12.	452	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
13.	444	k23435
14.	410	PK30
15.	395	Cybbe
16.	379	maupa
17.	373	Squadra di gelidi
18.	368	Hokku
19.	366	Team TMo
20.	343	Aapo Jäykkäperä
21.	338	Helmez
22.	310	Salaliittoteoria
23.	288	Indurain
24.	254	TetedeCourse
25.	251	Velluz
26.	186	Superflyer
27.	132	Andy&Fränk

Oliskohan siellä nyt oikea Bennett kaikilla. Tällä hetkellä joukkueissa on

BENNETT Sam

PK30
ManseMankeli
Helmez

BENNETT George

Nikodemus
Salaliittoteoria
maupa
TetedeCourse

----------


## maupa

Gavazzi, Gesink, De Marchi -> Konrad, Sanchez, Schachmann

----------


## JTu

Eka vaihto:

500 - VAN EMDEN Jos -> 500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico

----------


## Jabadabado

Tehdäänpä taas yksi vaihto...

Ulos:
500, Oomen Sam

Sisään:
500, Boivin, Guillaume


Pink Dreamers
-------------
3000 Dumolin, Tom
2500 Viviani, Elia
1500 Yates, Simon
1500 Dennis, Rohan
500 Pantano, Jarlinson
500, Boivin, Guillaume
500 Villella, Davide
0 Atapuma, Darwin
0 Brambilla, Gianluca
0 Ciccone, Giulio


yht: 10 000, vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Pesonito

Vaihto 1. MARTIN Tony pois, tilalle BATTAGLIN Enrico

Andy&Fränk

2500 ARU Fabio
1500 CHAVEZ Esteban
1500 YATES Simon
1000 POELS Wout
1000 DE LA CRUZ David
500 BATTAGLIN Enrico
500 SANCHES Luis Leon
500 PANTANO Jarlinson
500 BETANCUR Carlos
500 NIEVE Mikel

----------


## Cybbe

> 1500 DENNIS Rohan -> 1000 MODOLO Sacha
> 1000 VAN POPPEL Danny -> 1000 - WOODS Michael



WOODS Michael oli eilen joukkuessani! Eilen ja tänään joukkueeni:

2 500 VIVIANI Elia 
2 500 LOPEZ Miguel Angel 
2 500 PINOT Thibaut 
1000 MODOLO Sacha
1000 - WOODS Michael
0 SELIG Rudiger 
0 MØRKØV Michael
0 QUINTANA Dayer
0 HENAO Sergio Luis

----------


## Indurain

Vaihto 1/8
NIPALI Antonio > SCHACHMANN Maximilian

----------


## Indurain

Vaihto 2/8
SCHACHANN Maximillian > CARAPAZ Richard

----------


## Tenbosse

> 3500 Froome
> 2500 Viviani
> 1500 Dennis
> 1000 Formolo
> 1000 Debusschere
> 500 Campenaerts
> 0 Brambilla
> 0 Boy Van Poppel



Pois: Dennis, Formolo, Campenaerts, Van poppel

SisÃ¤Ã¤n: Yates, Chaves, Bilbao, Carapaz

----------


## pulmark

3000 - Tom Dumoulin
2500 - Elia Viviani
2500 - Fabio Aru
1500 - Simon Yates
500 - Luis Leon Sanchez -> Niccolo Bonifazio (7)
0 - Richard Carapaz
0 - Giulio Ciccone
0 - Andrea Guardini -> Ben O'Connor (7)
0 - Ryan Gibbons
0 - Gianluca Brambilla

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 2/8

----------


## Nikodemus

Pari vaihtoa:

2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - DENNIS Rohan
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - BENNETT George
1000 - MEINTJES Louis    ->     500 - OOMEN, Sam
1000 - WOODS Michael
0 - POLANC, Jan
0 - GUARDINI, Andrea    ->    500 - HERMANS, Ben
0 - CARAPAZ, Richard

Yhteensä 10000 / 10000
Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

500 - DOWSETT Alex => 1500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil => 0 - CARAPAZ Richard
500 - MARTIN Tony => 0 - O’CONNOR Ben


3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
0 - Brambilla Gianluca
0 - CARAPAZ Richard
0 - O’CONNOR Ben
0 - POLANC, Jan
0 - PREIDLER Georg


Vaihdo 6/8

----------


## Googol

> WOODS Michael oli eilen joukkuessani! Eilen ja tänään joukkueeni:
> 
> 2 500 VIVIANI Elia 
> 2 500 LOPEZ Miguel Angel 
> 2 500 PINOT Thibaut 
> 1000 MODOLO Sacha
> 1000 - WOODS Michael
> 0 SELIG Rudiger 
> 0 MØRKØV Michael
> ...



Taisi olla puolisen tuntia liian myöhässä etapin alkuun nähden. Periaatteessa voisi tietysti olla armollisempi, mutta jonnekin se raja on vedettävä. Ja jos ajaja sattuisi keskeyttämään, niin sitten riippuisi vielä siitä rajanvedosta, onko oikeutettu muuttamaan vaihtoa vai ei. Ykkösetapin kanssa olen vähän enemmän katsonut sormien läpi, että saadaan joukkueita mukaan.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	5	*

1.	100	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
2.	70	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
3.	50	-	GONÇALVES José
4.	35	-	SCHACHMANN Maximilian
5.	30	-	YATES Simon
6.	25	-	WELLENS Tim
7.	20	-	GAVAZZI Francesco
8.	16	-	LAMMERTINK Maurits
9.	13	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
10.	10	-	KONRAD Patrick
11.	7	-	BILBAO Pello
12.	5	-	CONTI Valerio
13.	3	-	BENNETT George
14.	2	-	DENNIS Rohan
15.	1	-	CHAVES Johan Esteban

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	VENDRAME Andrea
breakaway:	6	-	MULLEN Ryan
breakaway:	4	-	DE LA CRUZ David
sprint 1:	10	-	VENDRAME Andrea
sprint 1:	6	-	ZHUPA Eugert
sprint 1:	4	-	MULLEN Ryan
sprint 2:	10	-	VENDRAME Andrea
sprint 2:	6	-	MULLEN Ryan
sprint 2:	4	-	DIDIER Laurent
best team:	5	-	Mitchelton-Scott

[uTulokseet[/u]		

1.	150	Andy&Fränk
2.	135	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	72	Aapo Jäykkäperä
4.	51	Superflyer
5.	50	maupa
6.	48	Hokku
7.	41	Salaliittoteoria
8.	41	Indurain
9.	40	Team CKSG
10.	40	Paolo
11.	38	Googol
12.	37	Pink Dreamers
13.	35	Kossu
14.	35	pulmark
15.	32	k23435
16.	27	ManseMankeli
17.	24	Nikodemus
18.	24	Squadra di gelidi
19.	13	Velluz
20.	9	Team OK
21.	7	Helmez
22.	3	TetedeCourse
23.	2	Tenbosse
24.	0	JupiteriUkko
25.	0	Cybbe
26.	0	PK30
27.	0	Team TMo

Tilanne 

1.	755	Team CKSG
2.	664	Kossu
3.	635	Pink Dreamers
4.	605	JupiteriUkko
5.	587	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	573	Team OK
7.	544	pulmark
8.	541	Googol
9.	528	Paolo
10.	498	Nikodemus
11.	481	ManseMankeli
12.	476	k23435
13.	468	Tenbosse
14.	429	maupa
15.	416	Hokku
16.	415	Aapo Jäykkäperä
17.	410	PK30
18.	397	Squadra di gelidi
19.	395	Cybbe
20.	366	Team TMo
21.	351	Salaliittoteoria
22.	345	Helmez
23.	329	Indurain
24.	282	Andy&Fränk
25.	264	Velluz
26.	257	TetedeCourse
27.	237	Superflyer

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	6	*

1.	100	-	CHAVES Johan Esteban
2.	70	-	YATES Simon
3.	50	-	PINOT Thibaut
4.	35	-	BENNETT George
5.	30	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
6.	25	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
7.	20	-	CARAPAZ Richard
8.	16	-	DUMOULIN Tom
9.	13	-	ARU Fabio
10.	10	-	FROOME Christopher
11.	7	-	HERMANS Ben
12.	5	-	O'CONNOR Ben
13.	3	-	BILBAO Pello
14.	2	-	OOMEN Sam
15.	1	-	HENAO Sergio Luis

time jersey:	40	-	YATES Simon
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	CHAVES Johan Esteban
youth jersey:	20	-	CARAPAZ Richard
breakaway:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
breakaway:	6	-	MAESTRI Mirco
breakaway:	4	-	ZARDINI Edoardo
sprint 1:	10	-	CICCONE Giulio
sprint 1:	6	-	MARTIN Tony
sprint 1:	4	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
sprint 2:	10	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
sprint 2:	6	-	GAVAZZI Francesco
sprint 2:	4	-	MORI Manuele
best team:	5	-	Mitchelton-Scott

[uTulokseet[/u]		

1.	310	Superflyer
2.	286	Indurain
3.	268	Andy&Fränk
4.	240	Nikodemus
5.	221	Hokku
6.	194	pulmark
7.	186	Squadra di gelidi
8.	161	Googol
9.	147	Kossu
10.	144	Salaliittoteoria
11.	141	Pink Dreamers
12.	141	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
13.	136	Team CKSG
14.	125	Aapo Jäykkäperä
15.	115	Velluz
16.	111	maupa
17.	97	Paolo
18.	97	Helmez
19.	76	Cybbe
20.	72	JupiteriUkko
21.	54	TetedeCourse
22.	50	PK30
23.	34	k23435
24.	33	Team OK
25.	32	Team TMo
26.	16	ManseMankeli
27.	10	Tenbosse

Tilanne 

1.	891	Team CKSG
2.	811	Kossu
3.	776	Pink Dreamers
4.	738	pulmark
5.	738	Nikodemus
6.	728	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	702	Googol
8.	677	JupiteriUkko
9.	637	Hokku
10.	625	Paolo
11.	615	Indurain
12.	606	Team OK
13.	583	Squadra di gelidi
14.	550	Andy&Fränk
15.	547	Superflyer
16.	540	maupa
17.	540	Aapo Jäykkäperä
18.	510	k23435
19.	497	ManseMankeli
20.	495	Salaliittoteoria
21.	478	Tenbosse
22.	471	Cybbe
23.	460	PK30
24.	442	Helmez
25.	398	Team TMo
26.	379	Velluz
27.	311	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	7	*

1.	100	-	BENNETT Sam
2.	70	-	VIVIANI Elia
3.	50	-	BONIFAZIO Niccolo
4.	35	-	MODOLO Sacha
5.	30	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
6.	25	-	MARECZKO Jakub
7.	20	-	VENTURINI Clement
8.	16	-	PEDERSEN Mads
9.	13	-	ROELANDTS Jurgen
10.	10	-	DEBUSSCHERE Jens
11.	7	-	BARBIN Enrico
12.	5	-	SIMION Paolo
13.	3	-	KUZNETSOV Viacheslav
14.	2	-	GIBBONS Ryan
15.	1	-	BELLETTI Manuel

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
breakaway:	6	-	IRIZAR Markel
breakaway:	4	-	BELKOV Maxim
sprint 1:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 1:	6	-	BELKOV Maxim
sprint 1:	4	-	IRIZAR Markel
sprint 2:	10	-	BELKOV Maxim
sprint 2:	6	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 2:	4	-	IRIZAR Markel
best team:	5	-	BORA - hansgrohe

[uTulokseet[/u]		

1.	180	PK30
2.	140	ManseMankeli
3.	130	Helmez
4.	122	pulmark
5.	110	Cybbe
6.	105	Kossu
7.	105	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	86	Team CKSG
9.	80	Tenbosse
10.	70	Pink Dreamers
11.	70	Nikodemus
12.	70	Googol
13.	70	JupiteriUkko
14.	70	Paolo
15.	70	Team OK
16.	70	TetedeCourse
17.	41	Hokku
18.	35	Squadra di gelidi
19.	35	Team TMo
20.	16	k23435
21.	16	Velluz
22.	5	maupa
23.	5	Aapo Jäykkäperä
24.	0	Indurain
25.	0	Andy&Fränk
26.	0	Superflyer
27.	0	Salaliittoteoria

Tilanne 

1.	977	Team CKSG
2.	916	Kossu
3.	860	pulmark
4.	846	Pink Dreamers
5.	833	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	808	Nikodemus
7.	772	Googol
8.	747	JupiteriUkko
9.	695	Paolo
10.	678	Hokku
11.	676	Team OK
12.	640	PK30
13.	637	ManseMankeli
14.	618	Squadra di gelidi
15.	615	Indurain
16.	581	Cybbe
17.	572	Helmez
18.	558	Tenbosse
19.	550	Andy&Fränk
20.	547	Superflyer
21.	545	maupa
22.	545	Aapo Jäykkäperä
23.	526	k23435
24.	495	Salaliittoteoria
25.	433	Team TMo
26.	395	Velluz
27.	381	TetedeCourse

----------


## Cybbe

Googol vapaaajo ei ollut alkanut, jos tuollainen linja niin ei kiinnosta kauheasti enään tämä peli! Mutta teen nyt vielä vaihdon.

MODOLO Sacha -> YATES Simon

----------


## TeroTE

Team CKSG


3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - WOODS Michael
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - POLANC Jan —> 0 GARAPAZ Richard




Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 3/8

----------


## Hokku

Vaihdetaan

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - Yates Simon 1500
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
0 -  Polanc Jan
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - ELISSONDE Kenny ->  O'CONNOR Ben 
0 - CICCONE Giulio



10 000/10 000
3/8

----------


## Hokku

Tehdäänpäs vielä pari vaihtoa lisää

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - YATES Simon 1500
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub -> CHAVEZ Esteban 1500
500 - PEDERSEN Mads - CARAPAZ Richard 0
0 - POLANC Jan 
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - O'CONNOR Ben 
0 - CICCONE Giulio

10 000/10 000
5/8

----------


## TeroTE

CKSG


3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - VIVIANI Elia —> 1500 CHAVEZ Esteban
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - WOODS Michael
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - GARAPAZ Richard




Yhteensä: 9000/10000
Vaihdot: 4/8

----------


## PK30

0 - GROSSSCHARNER Felix -> 0 - BILBAO Pello
1000 - ULISSI Diego -> 1500 - YATES Simon
500 - VAN EMDEN Jos -> 0 - CONCALVES Jose

3500 - FROOME Chris
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - BENNETT Sam
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - WOODS Michael
0 - CONCALVES Jose
0 - POLANC Jan
0 - CARAPAZ Richard
0 - BILBAO Pello
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca

10000/10000
3/8

----------


## Paolo

2500 Viviani Elia
2500 Pinot Thibaut
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1500 Dennis Rohan
1000 Wellens Tim —-> 1500 Yates Simon
500 Hermans Ben
500 Hirt Jan ——> 0 Carapaz Richard
0 Brambilla Gianluca
0 Ciccone Giulio
0 Polanc Jan

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	8	*

1.	100	-	CARAPAZ Richard
2.	70	-	FORMOLO Davide
3.	50	-	PINOT Thibaut
4.	35	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
5.	30	-	YATES Simon
6.	25	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
7.	20	-	CHAVES Johan Esteban
8.	16	-	KONRAD Patrick
9.	13	-	WOODS Michael
10.	10	-	BILBAO Pello
11.	7	-	DUMOULIN Tom
12.	5	-	SCHACHMANN Maximilian
13.	3	-	DENNIS Rohan
14.	2	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
15.	1	-	BENNETT George

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	YATES Simon
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	BOUWMAN Koen
breakaway:	6	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo
breakaway:	4	-	MOHORIC Matej
sprint 1:	10	-	TORRES Rodolfo Andres
sprint 1:	6	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo
sprint 1:	4	-	BOUWMAN Koen
sprint 2:	10	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
sprint 2:	6	-	TORRES Rodolfo Andres
sprint 2:	4	-	MOHORIC Matej
best team:	5	-	Mitchelton-Scott

[uTulokseet[/u]		

1.	272	Hokku
2.	200	Tenbosse
3.	197	Indurain
4.	190	Team CKSG
5.	182	JupiteriUkko
6.	177	Googol
7.	172	pulmark
8.	167	Nikodemus
9.	163	Superflyer
10.	148	Aapo Jäykkäperä
11.	133	Salaliittoteoria
12.	130	Cybbe
13.	130	Andy&Fränk
14.	113	PK30
15.	100	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
16.	95	maupa
17.	82	Velluz
18.	78	Paolo
19.	75	Pink Dreamers
20.	72	Kossu
21.	62	Squadra di gelidi
22.	60	Helmez
23.	20	Team OK
24.	15	k23435
25.	7	Team TMo
26.	3	ManseMankeli
27.	1	TetedeCourse

Tilanne 

1.	1167	Team CKSG
2.	1032	pulmark
3.	988	Kossu
4.	975	Nikodemus
5.	950	Hokku
6.	949	Googol
7.	933	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	929	JupiteriUkko
9.	921	Pink Dreamers
10.	812	Indurain
11.	773	Paolo
12.	758	Tenbosse
13.	753	PK30
14.	711	Cybbe
15.	710	Superflyer
16.	696	Team OK
17.	693	Aapo Jäykkäperä
18.	680	Squadra di gelidi
19.	680	Andy&Fränk
20.	640	ManseMankeli
21.	640	maupa
22.	632	Helmez
23.	628	Salaliittoteoria
24.	541	k23435
25.	477	Velluz
26.	440	Team TMo
27.	382	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	9	*

1.	100	-	YATES Simon
2.	70	-	PINOT Thibaut
3.	50	-	CHAVES Johan Esteban
4.	35	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
5.	30	-	CARAPAZ Richard
6.	25	-	FORMOLO Davide
7.	20	-	BENNETT George
8.	16	-	DUMOULIN Tom
9.	13	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
10.	10	-	CICCONE Giulio
11.	7	-	O'CONNOR Ben
12.	5	-	WOODS Michael
13.	3	-	KONRAD Patrick
14.	2	-	BILBAO Pello
15.	1	-	BETANCUR Carlos

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	
breakaway:	6	-	
breakaway:	4	-	
sprint 1:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 1:	6	-	BELKOV Maxim
sprint 1:	4	-	TURRIN Alex
sprint 2:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 2:	6	-	BELKOV Maxim
sprint 2:	4	-	TURRIN Alex
best team:	5	-	Mitchelton-Scott

Tulokset 

1.	328	Hokku
2.	250	Paolo
3.	245	Superflyer
4.	216	Team CKSG
5.	207	Indurain
6.	193	Cybbe
7.	192	Tenbosse
8.	178	JupiteriUkko
9.	168	pulmark
10.	166	Andy&Fränk
11.	165	Googol
12.	145	Nikodemus
13.	142	PK30
14.	141	Aapo Jäykkäperä
15.	131	Kossu
16.	131	Pink Dreamers
17.	131	Velluz
18.	124	maupa
19.	115	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
20.	112	Squadra di gelidi
21.	112	Salaliittoteoria
22.	105	Helmez
23.	21	k23435
24.	20	TetedeCourse
25.	18	Team OK
26.	16	Team TMo
27.	0	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	1383	Team CKSG
2.	1278	Hokku
3.	1200	pulmark
4.	1120	Nikodemus
5.	1119	Kossu
6.	1114	Googol
7.	1107	JupiteriUkko
8.	1052	Pink Dreamers
9.	1048	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	1023	Paolo
11.	1019	Indurain
12.	955	Superflyer
13.	950	Tenbosse
14.	904	Cybbe
15.	895	PK30
16.	846	Andy&Fränk
17.	834	Aapo Jäykkäperä
18.	792	Squadra di gelidi
19.	764	maupa
20.	740	Salaliittoteoria
21.	737	Helmez
22.	714	Team OK
23.	640	ManseMankeli
24.	608	Velluz
25.	562	k23435
26.	456	Team TMo
27.	402	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

Aika tehdä paniikinomaisia vaihtoja:

LOPEZ Miguel Angel
HENAO Sergio Luis
POLANC Jan

->

BENNETT Sam
SANCHEZ Luis Leon
BATTAGLIN Enrico

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Pois: Aru & Hirt
Tilalle: Yates & Chaves

----------


## Jabadabado

Taas on vaihtojen aika...


Ulos:
1500 Dennis, Rohan
500 Pantano, Jarlinson
500 Boivin, Guillaume


Sisään:
1500 Chaves, Esteban
1000 Wellens, Tim
0 Garapaz, Richard



Pink Dreamers
-------------
3000 Dumolin, Tom
2500 Viviani, Elia
1500 Yates, Simon
1500 Chaves, Esteban
1000 Wellens, Tim
500 Villella, Davide
0 Garapaz, Richard
0 Atapuma, Darwin
0 Brambilla, Gianluca
0 Ciccone, Giulio


yht: 10 000, vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Helmez

Vaihto 1:
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub  -> 1000 - WOODS Michael

Joukkue:
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
2500 - LOPEZ Miguel Angel
1500 - DENNIS Rohan
1500 - BENNETT Sam
500 - HAIG Jack
500 - OOMEN Sam
0 - CICCONE Giulio
0 - O’CONNOR Ben
0 - POLANC Jan
1000 - WOODS Michael

----------


## OK93

Dennis ja Eg ulos, Yates ja Conçalves sisään.

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - ARU Fabio
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES Simon
500 - HIRT Jan
0 - BILBAO Pello
0 - CONÇALVES Jose
0 - HENAO Sergio Luis
0 - MØRKØV Michael
0 - QUINTANA Dayer

10K, 2/8

----------


## Pesonito

Vaihto 2: DE LA CRUZ David --> MODOLO Sacha
Vaihto 3: POELS Wout --> FORMOLO Davide

Andy&Fränk

2500 ARU Fabio
1500 CHAVEZ Esteban
1500 YATES Simon
1000 FORMOLO Davide
1000 MODOLO Sacha
500 BATTAGLIN Enrico
500 SANCHES Luis Leon
500 PANTANO Jarlinson
500 BETANCUR Carlos
500 NIEVE Mikel

----------


## JTu

Vaihto 2
CICCONE Giulio -> GONÇALVES José

----------


## Nikodemus

Päivän vaihdot:

2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - DENNIS Rohan    ->    1500 - YATES, Simon
1500 - CHAVES Esteban
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - BENNETT George
500 - OOMEN, Sam    ->    500 - BATTAGLIN, Enrico
1000 - WOODS Michael
0 - POLANC, Jan    ->    0 - GONCALVES, Jose
500 - HERMANS, Ben   ->    500 - BONIFAZIO, Niccolo
0 - CARAPAZ, Richard

Yhteensä 10000 / 10000
Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Kossu

Lutsenko -> Carapaz

3000 Tom Dumoulin
2500 Elia Viviani
1500 Simon Yates
1000 Sascha Modolo
500 Alex Dowsett
500 Tony Martin
500 Alexey Lutsenko -> 0 Richard Carapaz (10)
500 Jürgen Roelandts
0 Gianluca Brambilla
0 Jan Polanc

9500/10000, 1/8

----------


## pulmark

3000 - Tom Dumoulin
2500 - Elia Viviani
2500 - Fabio Aru
1500 - Simon Yates
500 - Luis Leon Sanchez -> Niccolo Bonifazio (7)
0 - Richard Carapaz
0 - Giulio Ciccone
0 - Andrea Guardini -> Ben O'Connor (7)
0 - Ryan Gibbons -> Jose Goncalves (11)
0 - Gianluca Brambilla

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 3/8

----------


## Hokku

Chavez pois

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - YATES Simon
1500 - CHAVEZ Esteban -> BENNET George 1000 
0 - CARAPAZ Richard 0
0 - POLANC Jan 
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - O'CONNOR Ben 
0 - CICCONE Giulio

9 500/10 000
6/8

----------


## TeroTE

CKSG


3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - CHAVEZ Esteban —> 2500 VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - WOODS Michael
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - NIEVE Mikel 
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil --> 500 BATTAGLIN Enrico
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - GARAPAZ Richard




Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 6/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

3500	-	Froome		
2500	-	Viviani		
1000	-	Bennett G		
500	-	Sanchez LL	 --> 0 - Bilbao (11)	
500	-	Geniez		
500	-	Hermans	 --> 0 - Carapaz (11)	
500	-	Gesink	 --> 0 - Konrad	 (11)
500	-	Oomen		
500	-	Hirt	 --> 1500 - Pozzovivo (11)	
0	-	Polanc		

Yhteensä: 9500/10000
Vaihdot: 4/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Mukaan: 1500 - BENNETT Sam
Pois: 1500 - CHAVES Esteban

----------


## Jabadabado

Tehdäänpä seuraavaa paria etappia silmällä pitäen toiseksi viimeinen vaihto...

Ulos:
1500 Chaves, Esteban

Sisään:
1500 Bennett, Sam

Pink Dreamers
-------------
3000 Dumolin, Tom
2500 Viviani, Elia
1500 Yates, Simon
1500 Bennett, Sam
1000 Wellens, Tim
500 Villella, Davide
0 Garapaz, Richard
0 Atapuma, Darwin
0 Brambilla, Gianluca
0 Ciccone, Giulio


yht: 10 000, vaihdot 7/8

----------


## OK93

Aru ja Hirt ulos, Pinot ja Battaglin sisään.

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES Simon
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico
0 - BILBAO Pello
0 - GONÇALVES Jose
0 - HENAO Sergio Luis
0 - MØRKØV Michael
0 - QUINTANA Dayer

10K, 4/8

----------


## pulmark

3000 - Tom Dumoulin
2500 - Elia Viviani
2500 - Fabio Aru -> 1500 Sam Bennett (13)
1500 - Simon Yates
500 - Luis Leon Sanchez -> Niccolo Bonifazio (7)
0 - Richard Carapaz
0 - Giulio Ciccone
0 - Andrea Guardini -> Ben O'Connor (7)
0 - Ryan Gibbons -> Jose Goncalves (11)
0 - Gianluca Brambilla -> 1000 Danny Van Poppel (13)

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 5/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

1500 - CHAVES Esteban => 1500 - YATES Simon


3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES Simon
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
0 - Brambilla Gianluca
0 - CARAPAZ Richard
0 - O’CONNOR Ben
0 - POLANC, Jan
0 - PREIDLER Georg


Vaihdo 7/8

----------


## Kossu

Viviani ja Modolo ulos, Pinot ja Pozzovivo sisään

3000 Tom Dumoulin
2500 Elia Viviani -> Thibaut Pinot (13)
1500 Simon Yates
1000 Sascha Modolo -> 1500 Domenico Pozzovivo (13)
500 Alex Dowsett
500 Tony Martin
500 Alexey Lutsenko -> 0 Richard Carapaz (10)
500 Jürgen Roelandts
0 Gianluca Brambilla
0 Jan Polanc

10000/10000, 3/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	10	*

1.	100	-	MOHORIC Matej
2.	70	-	DENZ Nico
3.	50	-	BENNETT Sam
4.	35	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
5.	30	-	BALLERINI Davide
6.	25	-	WÜRTZ SCHMIDT Mads
7.	20	-	GAVAZZI Francesco
8.	16	-	PANTANO Jarlinson
9.	13	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
10.	10	-	GONÇALVES José
11.	7	-	KING Benjamin
12.	5	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo
13.	3	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
14.	2	-	TONELLI Alessandro
15.	1	-	FROOME Christopher

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
breakaway:	6	-	MOHORIC Matej
breakaway:	4	-	MARTIN Tony
sprint 1:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 1:	6	-	KING Benjamin
sprint 1:	4	-	BOUWMAN Koen
sprint 2:	10	-	YATES Simon
sprint 2:	6	-	PINOT Thibaut
sprint 2:	4	-	BALLERINI Davide
best team:	5	-	Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team

Tulokset 

1.	96	Googol
2.	84	PK30
3.	73	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	68	ManseMankeli
5.	65	Nikodemus
6.	61	Andy&Fränk
7.	56	Helmez
8.	34	Hokku
9.	34	Paolo
10.	31	Velluz
11.	28	pulmark
12.	28	Salaliittoteoria
13.	27	Kossu
14.	24	Tenbosse
15.	23	Team CKSG
16.	23	Pink Dreamers
17.	20	Team OK
18.	19	JupiteriUkko
19.	19	maupa
20.	18	Squadra di gelidi
21.	18	Team TMo
22.	16	Superflyer
23.	16	Cybbe
24.	14	Indurain
25.	13	k23435
26.	10	Aapo Jäykkäperä
27.	1	TetedeCourse

Tilanne 

1.	1406	Team CKSG
2.	1312	Hokku
3.	1228	pulmark
4.	1210	Googol
5.	1185	Nikodemus
6.	1160	Kossu
7.	1126	JupiteriUkko
8.	1121	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	1075	Pink Dreamers
10.	1057	Paolo
11.	1033	Indurain
12.	979	PK30
13.	974	Tenbosse
14.	971	Superflyer
15.	920	Cybbe
16.	907	Andy&Fränk
17.	844	Aapo Jäykkäperä
18.	810	Squadra di gelidi
19.	793	Helmez
20.	783	maupa
21.	768	Salaliittoteoria
22.	734	Team OK
23.	708	ManseMankeli
24.	639	Velluz
25.	575	k23435
26.	474	Team TMo
27.	403	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	11	*

1.	100	-	YATES Simon
2.	70	-	DUMOULIN Tom
3.	50	-	FORMOLO Davide
4.	35	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
5.	30	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
6.	25	-	KONRAD Patrick
7.	20	-	PINOT Thibaut
8.	16	-	SCHACHMANN Maximilian
9.	13	-	DENNIS Rohan
10.	10	-	ARU Fabio
11.	7	-	CARAPAZ Richard
12.	5	-	BENNETT George
13.	3	-	ULISSI Diego
14.	2	-	BETANCUR Carlos
15.	1	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	SANCHEZ Luis Leon
breakaway:	6	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
breakaway:	4	-	MASNADA Fausto
sprint 1:	10	-	TURRIN Alex
sprint 1:	6	-	MASNADA Fausto
sprint 1:	4	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
sprint 2:	10	-	SANCHEZ Luis Leon
sprint 2:	6	-	MASNADA Fausto
sprint 2:	4	-	TURRIN Alex
best team:	5	-	AG2R La Mondiale

Tulokset 

1.	232	Hokku
2.	214	Salaliittoteoria
3.	205	Aapo Jäykkäperä
4.	197	Team CKSG
5.	189	Indurain
6.	187	pulmark
7.	182	Andy&Fränk
8.	180	Team OK
9.	177	Kossu
10.	177	Pink Dreamers
11.	170	Paolo
12.	169	maupa
13.	142	Nikodemus
14.	123	Velluz
15.	121	Cybbe
16.	120	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
17.	120	Superflyer
18.	117	JupiteriUkko
19.	113	k23435
20.	107	PK30
21.	107	Tenbosse
22.	107	TetedeCourse
23.	102	Squadra di gelidi
24.	90	Team TMo
25.	77	Googol
26.	34	Helmez
27.	16	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	1603	Team CKSG
2.	1544	Hokku
3.	1415	pulmark
4.	1337	Kossu
5.	1327	Nikodemus
6.	1287	Googol
7.	1252	Pink Dreamers
8.	1243	JupiteriUkko
9.	1241	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	1227	Paolo
11.	1222	Indurain
12.	1091	Superflyer
13.	1089	Andy&Fränk
14.	1086	PK30
15.	1081	Tenbosse
16.	1049	Aapo Jäykkäperä
17.	1041	Cybbe
18.	982	Salaliittoteoria
19.	952	maupa
20.	914	Team OK
21.	912	Squadra di gelidi
22.	827	Helmez
23.	762	Velluz
24.	724	ManseMankeli
25.	688	k23435
26.	564	Team TMo
27.	510	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	12	*

1.	100	-	BENNETT Sam
2.	70	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
3.	50	-	BONIFAZIO Niccolo
4.	35	-	PLANCKAERT Baptiste
5.	30	-	ROELANDTS Jurgen
6.	25	-	MORKOV Michael
7.	20	-	BELLETTI Manuel
8.	16	-	VENTURINI Clement
9.	13	-	SÉNÉCHAL Florian
10.	10	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
11.	7	-	LAMMERTINK Maurits
12.	5	-	VENTER Jaco
13.	3	-	MODOLO Sacha
14.	2	-	PANTANO Jarlinson
15.	1	-	DRUCKER Jean-Pierre

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	MOSCA Jacopo
breakaway:	6	-	MAESTRI Mirco
breakaway:	4	-	ZHUPA Eugert
sprint 1:	10	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
sprint 1:	6	-	ZHUPA Eugert
sprint 1:	4	-	MOSCA Jacopo
sprint 2:	10	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
sprint 2:	6	-	ZHUPA Eugert
sprint 2:	4	-	MAESTRI Mirco
best team:	5	-	Team LottoNL-Jumbo

Tulokset 

1.	115	Googol
2.	105	Salaliittoteoria
3.	103	ManseMankeli
4.	100	Pink Dreamers
5.	100	PK30
6.	100	Helmez
7.	70	Nikodemus
8.	50	pulmark
9.	33	Kossu
10.	25	Cybbe
11.	25	Team OK
12.	20	Andy&Fränk
13.	18	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	15	Team CKSG
15.	8	Squadra di gelidi
16.	8	Team TMo
17.	5	Hokku
18.	5	Superflyer
19.	5	maupa
20.	5	TetedeCourse
21.	2	Velluz
22.	0	JupiteriUkko
23.	0	Paolo
24.	0	Indurain
25.	0	Tenbosse
26.	0	Aapo Jäykkäperä
27.	0	k23435

Tilanne 

1.	1618	Team CKSG
2.	1549	Hokku
3.	1465	pulmark
4.	1402	Googol
5.	1397	Nikodemus
6.	1370	Kossu
7.	1352	Pink Dreamers
8.	1259	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	1243	JupiteriUkko
10.	1227	Paolo
11.	1222	Indurain
12.	1186	PK30
13.	1109	Andy&Fränk
14.	1096	Superflyer
15.	1087	Salaliittoteoria
16.	1081	Tenbosse
17.	1066	Cybbe
18.	1049	Aapo Jäykkäperä
19.	957	maupa
20.	939	Team OK
21.	927	Helmez
22.	920	Squadra di gelidi
23.	827	ManseMankeli
24.	764	Velluz
25.	688	k23435
26.	572	Team TMo
27.	515	TetedeCourse

----------


## pulmark

3000 - Tom Dumoulin
2500 - Elia Viviani
2500 - Fabio Aru -> 1500 Sam Bennett (13) -> Domenico Pozzovivo (14)
1500 - Simon Yates
500 - Luis Leon Sanchez -> Niccolo Bonifazio (7)
0 - Richard Carapaz
0 - Giulio Ciccone
0 - Andrea Guardini -> Ben O'Connor (7)
0 - Ryan Gibbons -> Jose Goncalves (11)
0 - Gianluca Brambilla -> 1000 Danny Van Poppel (13) -> George Bennett (14)

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 7/8

----------


## JTu

3500 - FROOME Chris ->  3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MODOLO Sacha -> 1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
0 - SBARAGLI Kristian -> 0 - CICCONE Giulio

----------


## PK30

3500 - FROOME Chris -> 3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - WOODS Michael -> 1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca -> 0 - O´CONNOR Ben

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - BENNETT Sam
1500 - YATES Simon
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
0 - CONCALVES Jose
0 - POLANC Jan
0 - CARAPAZ Richard
0 - BILBAO Pello
0 - O´CONNOR Ben

10000/10000
6/8

----------


## Cybbe

VIVIANI Elia > CHAVES Esteban 
SELIG Rudiger > FORMOLO Davide

----------


## Hokku

Konrad kehiin

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - BENNET George 
0 - CARAPAZ Richard 0
0 - POLANC Jan -> KONRAD Patrick 500
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - O'CONNOR Ben 
0 - CICCONE Giulio

10 000/10 000
7/8

----------


## Googol

Bennett -> Yates

----------


## maupa

Woods, Sanchez, Brambilla -> Yates, Carapaz, Bilbao

----------


## TeroTE

CKSG




3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - WOODS Michael
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - NIEVE Mikel —> 500 KONRAD Patrick 
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
0 - GARAPAZ Richard








Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 7/8

----------


## Pesonito

Vaihto 4, ARU Fabio --> LOPEZ Miguel Angel
Vaihto 5, CHAVEZ Esteban -->  POZZOVIVO Domenico

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ullos: Wellens, Brambilla
Sisään: Campenearts, Van Emden

Joukkue:
3000 Dumoulin
1500 Pozzovivo
1500 Yates Simon
1500 Bennet Sam
1000 Bennet George
500   Betancur
500   Campenearts
500   Van Emden
0      Ciccone
0      Carapaz

Vaihdot:  5/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	13	*

1.	100	-	VIVIANI Elia
2.	70	-	BENNETT Sam
3.	50	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
4.	35	-	MODOLO Sacha
5.	30	-	GIBBONS Ryan
6.	25	-	DRUCKER Jean-Pierre
7.	20	-	BELLETTI Manuel
8.	16	-	VENTURINI Clement
9.	13	-	PLANCKAERT Baptiste
10.	10	-	DEBUSSCHERE Jens
11.	7	-	BOIVIN Guillaume
12.	5	-	SIMION Paolo
13.	3	-	BALLERINI Davide
14.	2	-	BARBIN Enrico
15.	1	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	ZHUPA Eugert
breakaway:	6	-	IRIZAR Markel
breakaway:	4	-	TONELLI Alessandro
sprint 1:	10	-	MARCATO Marco
sprint 1:	6	-	ZHUPA Eugert
sprint 1:	4	-	TONELLI Alessandro
sprint 2:	10	-	ZHUPA Eugert
sprint 2:	6	-	VENDRAME Andrea
sprint 2:	4	-	IRIZAR Markel
best team:	5	-	Bardiani - CSF

Tulokset 

1.	225	pulmark
2.	175	Googol
3.	175	Pink Dreamers
4.	170	PK30
5.	135	Kossu
6.	135	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	110	Tenbosse
8.	110	ManseMankeli
9.	105	Paolo
10.	100	Nikodemus
11.	100	Team CKSG
12.	100	JupiteriUkko
13.	100	Team OK
14.	100	Cybbe
15.	100	TetedeCourse
16.	75	Salaliittoteoria
17.	75	Helmez
18.	40	Squadra di gelidi
19.	35	Andy&Fränk
20.	35	Team TMo
21.	5	Hokku
22.	5	maupa
23.	5	Superflyer
24.	5	Velluz
25.	0	Indurain
26.	0	Aapo Jäykkäperä
27.	0	k23435

Tilanne 

1.	1718	Team CKSG
2.	1690	pulmark
3.	1577	Googol
4.	1554	Hokku
5.	1527	Pink Dreamers
6.	1505	Kossu
7.	1497	Nikodemus
8.	1394	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	1356	PK30
10.	1343	JupiteriUkko
11.	1332	Paolo
12.	1222	Indurain
13.	1191	Tenbosse
14.	1166	Cybbe
15.	1162	Salaliittoteoria
16.	1144	Andy&Fränk
17.	1101	Superflyer
18.	1049	Aapo Jäykkäperä
19.	1039	Team OK
20.	1002	Helmez
21.	962	maupa
22.	960	Squadra di gelidi
23.	937	ManseMankeli
24.	769	Velluz
25.	688	k23435
26.	615	TetedeCourse
27.	607	Team TMo

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	14	*

1.	100	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	70	-	YATES Simon
3.	50	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
4.	35	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
5.	30	-	DUMOULIN Tom
6.	25	-	PINOT Thibaut
7.	20	-	POELS Wout
8.	16	-	REICHENBACH Sebastien
9.	13	-	BILBAO Pello
10.	10	-	WOODS Michael
11.	7	-	KONRAD Patrick
12.	5	-	BENNETT George
13.	3	-	CARAPAZ Richard
14.	2	-	BETANCUR Carlos
15.	1	-	OOMEN Sam

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	CONTI Valerio
breakaway:	6	-	BARBIN Enrico
breakaway:	4	-	GAVAZZI Francesco
sprint 1:	10	-	GAVAZZI Francesco
sprint 1:	6	-	MOSCA Jacopo
sprint 1:	4	-	CONTI Valerio
sprint 2:	10	-	MOSCA Jacopo
sprint 2:	6	-	DIDIER Laurent
sprint 2:	4	-	BARBIN Enrico
best team:	5	-	Team Sky

Tulokset 

1.	191	Tenbosse
2.	190	Hokku
3.	184	TetedeCourse
4.	178	Kossu
5.	166	PK30
6.	160	Salaliittoteoria
7.	158	pulmark
8.	150	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	148	Googol
10.	148	Paolo
11.	145	Cybbe
12.	143	Team OK
13.	140	Team TMo
14.	138	Nikodemus
15.	130	Superflyer
16.	128	JupiteriUkko
17.	115	Indurain
18.	113	Team CKSG
19.	111	Velluz
20.	105	ManseMankeli
21.	103	Pink Dreamers
22.	82	Squadra di gelidi
23.	77	maupa
24.	72	Andy&Fränk
25.	72	Aapo Jäykkäperä
26.	71	Helmez
27.	55	k23435

Tilanne 

1.	1848	pulmark
2.	1831	Team CKSG
3.	1744	Hokku
4.	1725	Googol
5.	1683	Kossu
6.	1635	Nikodemus
7.	1630	Pink Dreamers
8.	1544	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	1522	PK30
10.	1480	Paolo
11.	1471	JupiteriUkko
12.	1382	Tenbosse
13.	1337	Indurain
14.	1322	Salaliittoteoria
15.	1311	Cybbe
16.	1231	Superflyer
17.	1216	Andy&Fränk
18.	1182	Team OK
19.	1121	Aapo Jäykkäperä
20.	1073	Helmez
21.	1042	Squadra di gelidi
22.	1042	ManseMankeli
23.	1039	maupa
24.	880	Velluz
25.	799	TetedeCourse
26.	747	Team TMo
27.	743	k23435

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	15	*

1.	100	-	YATES Simon
2.	70	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
3.	50	-	DUMOULIN Tom
4.	35	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
5.	30	-	CARAPAZ Richard
6.	25	-	PINOT Thibaut
7.	20	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
8.	16	-	FORMOLO Davide
9.	13	-	BILBAO Pello
10.	10	-	OOMEN Sam
11.	7	-	REICHENBACH Sebastien
12.	5	-	NIEVE Mikel
13.	3	-	KONRAD Patrick
14.	2	-	BENNETT George
15.	1	-	O'CONNOR Ben

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	
breakaway:	6	-	
breakaway:	4	-	
sprint 1:	10	-	STYBAR Zdenek
sprint 1:	6	-	MODOLO Sacha
sprint 1:	4	-	LADAGNOUS Matthieu
sprint 2:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 2:	6	-	MODOLO Sacha
sprint 2:	4	-	MORI Manuele
best team:	5	-	Mitchelton-Scott

Tulokset 

1.	251	Hokku
2.	248	Andy&Fränk
3.	245	Kossu
4.	234	PK30
5.	228	maupa
6.	223	pulmark
7.	222	Salaliittoteoria
8.	221	Cybbe
9.	211	JupiteriUkko
10.	196	Googol
11.	195	Paolo
12.	193	Team OK
13.	190	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	190	Indurain
15.	188	Team CKSG
16.	185	Pink Dreamers
17.	177	Nikodemus
18.	156	Aapo Jäykkäperä
19.	153	Tenbosse
20.	150	Superflyer
21.	120	Velluz
22.	113	TetedeCourse
23.	112	Squadra di gelidi
24.	111	Helmez
25.	62	Team TMo
26.	55	k23435
27.	12	ManseMankeli

Tilanne 

1.	2071	pulmark
2.	2019	Team CKSG
3.	1995	Hokku
4.	1928	Kossu
5.	1921	Googol
6.	1815	Pink Dreamers
7.	1812	Nikodemus
8.	1756	PK30
9.	1734	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	1682	JupiteriUkko
11.	1675	Paolo
12.	1552	Cybbe
13.	1544	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1535	Tenbosse
15.	1527	Indurain
16.	1464	Andy&Fränk
17.	1381	Superflyer
18.	1375	Team OK
19.	1277	Aapo Jäykkäperä
20.	1267	maupa
21.	1204	Helmez
22.	1154	Squadra di gelidi
23.	1054	ManseMankeli
24.	1000	Velluz
25.	912	TetedeCourse
26.	809	Team TMo
27.	798	k23435

Etapilta 14 tuli vielä Lopezille paidanottopisteet.

----------


## Paolo

2500 Viviani Elia ----> 3000 Dumoulin Tom
2500 Pinot Thibaut
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1500 Dennis Rohan
1500 Yates Simon
500 Hermans Ben----> 0 Bilbao Pello
 0 Carapaz Richard
0 Brambilla Gianluca
0 Ciccone Giulio
0 Polanc Jan

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## OK93

D. Quintana ulos, Carapaz sisään.

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES Simon
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico
0 - BILBAO Pello
0 - CARAPAZ Richard
0 - GONÇALVES Jose
0 - HENAO Sergio Luis
0 - MØRKØV Michael

10K, 5/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ullos: Campenearts, Van Emden
Sisään: Bilbao, Konrad

Joukkue:
3000 Dumoulin
1500 Pozzovivo
1500 Yates Simon
1500 Bennet Sam
1000 Bennet George
500   Betancur
500 Konrad
0 Bilbao
0      Ciccone
0      Carapaz

Vaihdot: 7/8
Käyttämättä: 500

----------


## Paolo

3000 Dumoulin Tom ----> 2500 Viviani Elia
2500 Pinot Thibaut
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1500 Dennis Rohan
1500 Yates Simon
      0 Bilbao Pello
      0 Carapaz Richard
      0 Brambilla Gianluca
      0 Ciccone Giulio
      0 Polanc Jan

Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## TeroTE

Team CKSG

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - WOODS Michael
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - KONRAD Patrick 
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico
500 - PEDERSEN Mads
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca --> BILBAO Pello
0 - GARAPAZ Richard

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 8/8

----------


## Paolo

2500 Viviani Elia——> 3000 Dumoulin Tom
2500 Pinot Thibaut
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1500 Dennis Rohan
1500 Yates Simon
0 Bilbao Pello
0 Carapaz Richard
0 Brambilla Gianluca
0 Ciccone Giulio
0 Polanc Jan

Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Tenbosse

> 3500 Froome
> 2500 Viviani
> 1500 Dennis
> 1000 Formolo
> 1000 Debusschere
> 500 Campenaerts
> 0 Brambilla
> 0 Boy Van Poppel 
> 
> ...



Pois: Chaves ja Brambilla

Sisään: Pozzovivo ja Ciccione

----------


## Hokku

Bilbao mukaan Brambilla pois

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - YATES Simon
1000 - BENNET George 
0 - CARAPAZ Richard 0
0 - POLANC Jan -> KONRAD Patrick 500
0 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca -> Bilbao Pello 0
0 - O'CONNOR Ben 
0 - CICCONE Giulio

10 000/10 000
8/8

----------


## Paolo

3000 Dumoulin Tom
2500 Pinot Thibaut
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1500 Dennis Rohan
1500 Yates Simon
0 Bilbao Pello
0 Carapaz Richard
0 Brambilla Gianluca ---> 0 O`Connor Ben
0 Ciccone Giulio
0 Polanc Jan

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Kossu

Polanc ulos, Ciccone sisään

3000 Tom Dumoulin
2500 Elia Viviani -> Thibaut Pinot (13)
1500 Simon Yates
1000 Sascha Modolo -> 1500 Domenico Pozzovivo (13)
500 Alex Dowsett
500 Tony Martin
500 Alexey Lutsenko -> 0 Richard Carapaz (10)
500 Jürgen Roelandts
0 Gianluca Brambilla
0 Jan Polanc -> Giulio Ciccone (18)

10000/10000, 4/8

----------


## OK93

Henao ulos, Ciccone sisään.

3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES Simon
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico
0 - BILBAO Pello
0 - CARAPAZ Richard
0 - CICCONE Giulio
0 - GONÇALVES Jose
0 - MØRKØV Michael

10K, 6/8

----------


## Nikodemus

Päivän vaihdot:

2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - YATES, Simon
1500 - CHAVES Esteban    ->    2500 LOPEZ, Miguel Angel
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - BENNETT George
500 - BATTAGLIN, Enrico
1000 - WOODS Michael    ->    0 CICCONE, Giulio
0 - GONCALVES, Jose
500 - BONIFAZIO, Niccolo
0 - CARAPAZ, Richard

Yhteensä 10000 / 10000
Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	16	*

1.	100	-	DENNIS Rohan
2.	70	-	MARTIN Tony
3.	50	-	DUMOULIN Tom
4.	35	-	VAN EMDEN Jos
5.	30	-	FROOME Christopher
6.	25	-	DOWSETT Alex
7.	20	-	HAGA Chad
8.	16	-	ARU Fabio
9.	13	-	DE LA CRUZ David
10.	10	-	KIRYIENKA Vasil
11.	7	-	CAMPENAERTS Victor
12.	5	-	GONÇALVES José
13.	3	-	MULLEN Ryan
14.	2	-	WÜRTZ SCHMIDT Mads
15.	1	-	SCHACHMANN Maximilian

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	
breakaway:	6	-	
breakaway:	4	-	
sprint 1:	10	-	
sprint 1:	6	-	
sprint 1:	4	-	
sprint 2:	10	-	
sprint 2:	6	-	
sprint 2:	4	-	
best team:	5	-	Team Katusha - Alpecin

Tulokset 

1.	230	Team TMo
2.	205	ManseMankeli
3.	166	k23435
4.	155	Kossu
5.	151	Indurain
6.	151	maupa
7.	150	Paolo
8.	135	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	125	Velluz
10.	100	Helmez
11.	100	Aapo Jäykkäperä
12.	92	Salaliittoteoria
13.	80	Squadra di gelidi
14.	60	pulmark
15.	60	PK30
16.	60	Team OK
17.	50	Hokku
18.	50	Pink Dreamers
19.	50	Team CKSG
20.	50	JupiteriUkko
21.	30	Tenbosse
22.	30	TetedeCourse
23.	10	Nikodemus
24.	0	Googol
25.	0	Cybbe
26.	0	Superflyer
27.	0	Andy&Fränk

Tilanne 

1.	2131	pulmark
2.	2083	Kossu
3.	2069	Team CKSG
4.	2045	Hokku
5.	1921	Googol
6.	1869	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	1865	Pink Dreamers
8.	1825	Paolo
9.	1822	Nikodemus
10.	1816	PK30
11.	1732	JupiteriUkko
12.	1678	Indurain
13.	1636	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1565	Tenbosse
15.	1552	Cybbe
16.	1464	Andy&Fränk
17.	1435	Team OK
18.	1418	maupa
19.	1381	Superflyer
20.	1377	Aapo Jäykkäperä
21.	1304	Helmez
22.	1259	ManseMankeli
23.	1234	Squadra di gelidi
24.	1125	Velluz
25.	1039	Team TMo
26.	964	k23435
27.	942	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	17	*

1.	100	-	VIVIANI Elia
2.	70	-	BENNETT Sam
3.	50	-	BONIFAZIO Niccolo
4.	35	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
5.	30	-	DEBUSSCHERE Jens
6.	25	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
7.	20	-	DRUCKER Jean-Pierre
8.	16	-	MODOLO Sacha
9.	13	-	VENDRAME Andrea
10.	10	-	GONÇALVES José
11.	7	-	GIBBONS Ryan
12.	5	-	MOHORIC Matej
13.	3	-	MORI Manuele
14.	2	-	MARCATO Marco
15.	1	-	GENIEZ Alexandre

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	HERMANS Ben
breakaway:	6	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
breakaway:	4	-	POELS Wout
sprint 1:	10	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
sprint 1:	6	-	ATAPUMA John Darwin
sprint 1:	4	-	FONZI Giuseppe
sprint 2:	10	-	POELS Wout
sprint 2:	6	-	SANCHEZ Luis Leon
sprint 2:	4	-	HERMANS Ben
best team:	5	-	Quick-Step Floors

Tulokset 

1.	185	PK30
2.	181	Pink Dreamers
3.	165	pulmark
4.	165	Nikodemus
5.	135	Tenbosse
6.	131	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	121	Team CKSG
8.	121	Googol
9.	121	JupiteriUkko
10.	120	Team OK
11.	106	TetedeCourse
12.	105	Paolo
13.	86	ManseMankeli
14.	70	Salaliittoteoria
15.	70	Helmez
16.	32	Andy&Fränk
17.	32	Team TMo
18.	30	k23435
19.	16	Squadra di gelidi
20.	14	Superflyer
21.	6	Indurain
22.	5	Cybbe
23.	5	maupa
24.	1	Aapo Jäykkäperä
25.	0	Kossu
26.	0	Hokku
27.	0	Velluz

Tilanne 

1.	2296	pulmark
2.	2190	Team CKSG
3.	2083	Kossu
4.	2046	Pink Dreamers
5.	2045	Hokku
6.	2042	Googol
7.	2001	PK30
8.	2000	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	1987	Nikodemus
10.	1930	Paolo
11.	1853	JupiteriUkko
12.	1706	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1700	Tenbosse
14.	1684	Indurain
15.	1557	Cybbe
16.	1555	Team OK
17.	1496	Andy&Fränk
18.	1423	maupa
19.	1395	Superflyer
20.	1378	Aapo Jäykkäperä
21.	1374	Helmez
22.	1345	ManseMankeli
23.	1250	Squadra di gelidi
24.	1125	Velluz
25.	1071	Team TMo
26.	1048	TetedeCourse
27.	994	k23435

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	18	*

1.	100	-	SCHACHMANN Maximilian
2.	70	-	PLAZA Ruben
3.	50	-	CATTANEO Mattia
4.	35	-	PFINGSTEN Christoph
5.	30	-	MARCATO Marco
6.	25	-	MORKOV Michael
7.	20	-	KUZNETSOV Viacheslav
8.	16	-	VAN EMDEN Jos
9.	13	-	TURRIN Alex
10.	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
11.	7	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
12.	5	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
13.	3	-	DUMOULIN Tom
14.	2	-	FROOME Christopher
15.	1	-	POELS Wout

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	SCHACHMANN Maximilian
breakaway:	6	-	CATTANEO Mattia
breakaway:	4	-	VAN POPPEL Boy
sprint 1:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 1:	6	-	FONZI Giuseppe
sprint 1:	4	-	VAN EMDEN Jos
sprint 2:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 2:	6	-	VAN POPPEL Boy
sprint 2:	4	-	FONZI Giuseppe
best team:	5	-	Androni - Sidermec - Bottecchia

Tulokset 

1.	113	maupa
2.	32	Cybbe
3.	28	Team OK
4.	25	Team TMo
5.	12	Andy&Fränk
6.	8	pulmark
7.	8	Kossu
8.	8	Hokku
9.	8	PK30
10.	8	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	8	Paolo
12.	8	Salaliittoteoria
13.	8	Squadra di gelidi
14.	8	Velluz
15.	7	Tenbosse
16.	7	Helmez
17.	7	TetedeCourse
18.	5	Googol
19.	5	Nikodemus
20.	4	k23435
21.	3	Team CKSG
22.	3	Pink Dreamers
23.	3	JupiteriUkko
24.	3	Indurain
25.	2	ManseMankeli
26.	1	Superflyer
27.	0	Aapo Jäykkäperä

Tilanne 

1.	2304	pulmark
2.	2193	Team CKSG
3.	2091	Kossu
4.	2053	Hokku
5.	2049	Pink Dreamers
6.	2047	Googol
7.	2009	PK30
8.	2008	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	1992	Nikodemus
10.	1938	Paolo
11.	1856	JupiteriUkko
12.	1714	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1707	Tenbosse
14.	1687	Indurain
15.	1589	Cybbe
16.	1583	Team OK
17.	1536	maupa
18.	1508	Andy&Fränk
19.	1396	Superflyer
20.	1381	Helmez
21.	1378	Aapo Jäykkäperä
22.	1347	ManseMankeli
23.	1258	Squadra di gelidi
24.	1133	Velluz
25.	1096	Team TMo
26.	1055	TetedeCourse
27.	998	k23435

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	70	-	CARAPAZ Richard
3.	50	-	PINOT Thibaut
4.	35	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
5.	30	-	DUMOULIN Tom
6.	25	-	REICHENBACH Sebastien
7.	20	-	FORMOLO Davide
8.	16	-	OOMEN Sam
9.	13	-	KONRAD Patrick
10.	10	-	BILBAO Pello
11.	7	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
12.	5	-	BENNETT George
13.	3	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
14.	2	-	HENAO Sergio Luis
15.	1	-	POELS Wout

time jersey:	40	-	FROOME Christopher
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	FROOME Christopher
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	FROOME Christopher
breakaway:	6	-	SANCHEZ Luis Leon
breakaway:	4	-	ATAPUMA John Darwin
sprint 1:	10	-	STYBAR Zdenek
sprint 1:	6	-	NEILANDS Krists
sprint 1:	4	-	MASNADA Fausto
sprint 2:	10	-	FROOME Christopher
sprint 2:	6	-	DUMOULIN Tom
sprint 2:	4	-	PINOT Thibaut
best team:	5	-	Team Sky

Tulokset 

1.	319	TetedeCourse
2.	282	Tenbosse
3.	242	Team TMo
4.	195	Hokku
5.	195	ManseMankeli
6.	188	maupa
7.	177	Paolo
8.	170	Team OK
9.	167	Kossu
10.	166	JupiteriUkko
11.	141	Salaliittoteoria
12.	137	Googol
13.	135	Team CKSG
14.	123	PK30
15.	122	Indurain
16.	120	Velluz
17.	118	pulmark
18.	117	Nikodemus
19.	116	Cybbe
20.	110	Pink Dreamers
21.	105	Helmez
22.	68	Andy&Fränk
23.	60	Superflyer
24.	49	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
25.	48	k23435
26.	43	Squadra di gelidi
27.	23	Aapo Jäykkäperä

Tilanne 

1.	2422	pulmark
2.	2328	Team CKSG
3.	2258	Kossu
4.	2248	Hokku
5.	2184	Googol
6.	2159	Pink Dreamers
7.	2132	PK30
8.	2115	Paolo
9.	2109	Nikodemus
10.	2057	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	2022	JupiteriUkko
12.	1989	Tenbosse
13.	1855	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1809	Indurain
15.	1753	Team OK
16.	1724	maupa
17.	1705	Cybbe
18.	1576	Andy&Fränk
19.	1542	ManseMankeli
20.	1486	Helmez
21.	1456	Superflyer
22.	1401	Aapo Jäykkäperä
23.	1374	TetedeCourse
24.	1338	Team TMo
25.	1301	Squadra di gelidi
26.	1253	Velluz
27.	1046	k23435

----------


## pulmark

3000 - Tom Dumoulin
2500 - Elia Viviani
2500 - Fabio Aru -> 1500 Sam Bennett (13) -> Domenico Pozzovivo (14)
1500 - Simon Yates
500 - Luis Leon Sanchez -> Niccolo Bonifazio (7)
0 - Richard Carapaz
0 - Giulio Ciccone
0 - Andrea Guardini -> Ben O'Connor (7) -> Pello Bilbao (20)
0 - Ryan Gibbons -> Jose Goncalves (11)
0 - Gianluca Brambilla -> 1000 Danny Van Poppel (13) -> George Bennett (14)

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 8/8

----------


## Paolo

Viimeinen vaihto vielä...

3000 Dumoulin Tom ——> 2500 Viviani Elia
2500 Pinot Thibaut
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1500 Dennis Rohan
1500 Yates Simon
0 Bilbao Pello
0 Carapaz Richard
0 O`Connor Ben
0 Ciccone Giulio
0 Polanc Jan

Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## JupiteriUkko

1500 - YATES Simon  => BENNETT Sam


3000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2500 - PINOT Thibaut
2500 - VIVIANI Elia
1500 - BENNETT Sam
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
0 - Brambilla Gianluca
0 - CARAPAZ Richard
0 - O’CONNOR Ben
0 - POLANC, Jan
0 - PREIDLER Georg


Vaihdo 8/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	20	*

1.	100	-	NIEVE Mikel
2.	70	-	GESINK Robert
3.	50	-	GROSSSCHARTNER Felix
4.	35	-	CICCONE Giulio
5.	30	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
6.	25	-	POELS Wout
7.	20	-	FROOME Christopher
8.	16	-	FORMOLO Davide
9.	13	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
10.	10	-	CARAPAZ Richard
11.	7	-	OOMEN Sam
12.	5	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
13.	3	-	DUMOULIN Tom
14.	2	-	BENNETT George
15.	1	-	KONRAD Patrick

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	NIEVE Mikel
breakaway:	6	-	MOHORIC Matej
breakaway:	4	-	GROSSSCHARTNER Felix
sprint 1:	10	-	VIVIANI Elia
sprint 1:	6	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 1:	4	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
sprint 2:	10	-	VIVIANI Elia
sprint 2:	6	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 2:	4	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
best team:	5	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tulokset 

1.	226	Squadra di gelidi
2.	205	Superflyer
3.	149	Andy&Fränk
4.	131	Aapo Jäykkäperä
5.	103	Pink Dreamers
6.	101	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
7.	98	Tenbosse
8.	91	Kossu
9.	85	Nikodemus
10.	83	pulmark
11.	78	Googol
12.	78	TetedeCourse
13.	74	Salaliittoteoria
14.	69	Hokku
15.	68	Team OK
16.	63	JupiteriUkko
17.	61	Paolo
18.	58	Velluz
19.	56	maupa
20.	55	ManseMankeli
21.	53	Team TMo
22.	52	Helmez
23.	51	PK30
24.	39	Team CKSG
25.	28	k23435
26.	26	Cybbe
27.	13	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	2505	pulmark
2.	2367	Team CKSG
3.	2349	Kossu
4.	2317	Hokku
5.	2262	Googol
6.	2262	Pink Dreamers
7.	2194	Nikodemus
8.	2183	PK30
9.	2176	Paolo
10.	2158	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	2087	Tenbosse
12.	2085	JupiteriUkko
13.	1929	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1822	Indurain
15.	1821	Team OK
16.	1780	maupa
17.	1731	Cybbe
18.	1725	Andy&Fränk
19.	1661	Superflyer
20.	1597	ManseMankeli
21.	1538	Helmez
22.	1532	Aapo Jäykkäperä
23.	1527	Squadra di gelidi
24.	1452	TetedeCourse
25.	1391	Team TMo
26.	1311	Velluz
27.	1074	k23435

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	21	*

1.	100	-	BENNETT Sam
2.	70	-	VIVIANI Elia
3.	50	-	DRUCKER Jean-Pierre
4.	35	-	PLANCKAERT Baptiste
5.	30	-	BELLETTI Manuel
6.	25	-	MODOLO Sacha
7.	20	-	VENTURINI Clement
8.	16	-	SIMION Paolo
9.	13	-	SABATINI Fabio
10.	10	-	POLANC Jan
11.	7	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
12.	5	-	MORI Manuele
13.	3	-	HAIG Jack
14.	2	-	GIBBONS Ryan
15.	1	-	BEWLEY Sam

time jersey:	40	-	
points jersey:	30	-	
mountain jersey:	30	-	
youth jersey:	20	-	
breakaway:	10	-	KUZNETSOV Viacheslav
breakaway:	6	-	JUUL-JENSEN Christopher
breakaway:	4	-	SÉNÉCHAL Florian
sprint 1:	10	-	BALLERINI Davide
sprint 1:	6	-	JUUL-JENSEN Christopher
sprint 1:	4	-	KUZNETSOV Viacheslav
sprint 2:	10	-	ZHUPA Eugert
sprint 2:	6	-	JUUL-JENSEN Christopher
sprint 2:	4	-	KUZNETSOV Viacheslav
best team:	5	-	Quick-Step Floors

Tulokset 

1.	185	PK30
2.	185	JupiteriUkko
3.	175	Pink Dreamers
4.	135	ManseMankeli
5.	113	Helmez
6.	100	Salaliittoteoria
7.	87	Team OK
8.	85	Paolo
9.	85	TetedeCourse
10.	82	Team CKSG
11.	82	Googol
12.	82	Nikodemus
13.	82	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	75	pulmark
15.	75	Tenbosse
16.	35	Team TMo
17.	32	Andy&Fränk
18.	25	Squadra di gelidi
19.	18	Aapo Jäykkäperä
20.	18	k23435
21.	15	Cybbe
22.	10	Superflyer
23.	5	maupa
24.	0	Kossu
25.	0	Hokku
26.	0	Indurain
27.	0	Velluz

Tilanne 

1.	2580	pulmark
2.	2449	Team CKSG
3.	2437	Pink Dreamers
4.	2368	PK30
5.	2349	Kossu
6.	2344	Googol
7.	2317	Hokku
8.	2276	Nikodemus
9.	2270	JupiteriUkko
10.	2261	Paolo
11.	2240	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	2162	Tenbosse
13.	2029	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1908	Team OK
15.	1822	Indurain
16.	1785	maupa
17.	1757	Andy&Fränk
18.	1746	Cybbe
19.	1732	ManseMankeli
20.	1671	Superflyer
21.	1651	Helmez
22.	1552	Squadra di gelidi
23.	1550	Aapo Jäykkäperä
24.	1537	TetedeCourse
25.	1426	Team TMo
26.	1311	Velluz
27.	1092	k23435

----------


## Googol

*20% BONUS*

Tulokset 

1.	415	pulmark
2.	355	Pink Dreamers
3.	343	ManseMankeli
4.	333	Superflyer
5.	311	Indurain
6.	308	Squadra di gelidi
7.	307	Aapo Jäykkäperä
8.	301	PK30
9.	299	Helmez
10.	295	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	282	Team TMo
12.	278	Kossu
13.	258	Velluz
14.	253	Googol
15.	250	Nikodemus
16.	240	Team OK
17.	234	Salaliittoteoria
18.	231	JupiteriUkko
19.	231	TetedeCourse
20.	228	maupa
21.	217	Hokku
22.	214	k23435
23.	208	Tenbosse
24.	178	Andy&Fränk
25.	176	Paolo
26.	109	Team CKSG
27.	104	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	2995	pulmark
2.	2792	Pink Dreamers
3.	2669	PK30
4.	2627	Kossu
5.	2597	Googol
6.	2558	Team CKSG
7.	2535	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	2534	Hokku
9.	2526	Nikodemus
10.	2501	JupiteriUkko
11.	2437	Paolo
12.	2370	Tenbosse
13.	2263	Salaliittoteoria
14.	2148	Team OK
15.	2133	Indurain
16.	2075	ManseMankeli
17.	2013	maupa
18.	2004	Superflyer
19.	1950	Helmez
20.	1935	Andy&Fränk
21.	1860	Squadra di gelidi
22.	1857	Aapo Jäykkäperä
23.	1850	Cybbe
24.	1768	TetedeCourse
25.	1708	Team TMo
26.	1569	Velluz
27.	1306	k23435

*	TEAM	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	2	-	Team Sky
2.	1	-	Astana Pro Team
3.	1	-	BORA - hansgrohe

Tulokset 

1.	105	Team TMo
2.	84	Indurain
3.	65	Cybbe
4.	64	TetedeCourse
5.	63	ManseMankeli
6.	63	k23435
7.	57	Tenbosse
8.	42	Superflyer
9.	42	Helmez
10.	42	Aapo Jäykkäperä
11.	42	Velluz
12.	40	Andy&Fränk
13.	34	PK30
14.	33	Team CKSG
15.	31	Pink Dreamers
16.	24	maupa
17.	22	JupiteriUkko
18.	21	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
19.	21	Team OK
20.	20	Salaliittoteoria
21.	12	Googol
22.	12	Hokku
23.	6	Paolo
24.	3	Nikodemus
25.	2	pulmark
26.	0	Kossu
27.	0	Squadra di gelidi

Tilanne 

1.	2997	pulmark
2.	2823	Pink Dreamers
3.	2703	PK30
4.	2627	Kossu
5.	2609	Googol
6.	2591	Team CKSG
7.	2556	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	2546	Hokku
9.	2529	Nikodemus
10.	2523	JupiteriUkko
11.	2443	Paolo
12.	2427	Tenbosse
13.	2283	Salaliittoteoria
14.	2217	Indurain
15.	2169	Team OK
16.	2138	ManseMankeli
17.	2046	Superflyer
18.	2037	maupa
19.	1992	Helmez
20.	1975	Andy&Fränk
21.	1915	Cybbe
22.	1899	Aapo Jäykkäperä
23.	1860	Squadra di gelidi
24.	1832	TetedeCourse
25.	1813	Team TMo
26.	1611	Velluz
27.	1369	k23435

----------


## Googol

*	YOUTH	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	5	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
2.	4	-	CARAPAZ Richard
3.	3	-	OOMEN Sam
4.	2	-	CONTI Valerio
5.	1	-	MASNADA Fausto

Tulokset 

1.	168	Helmez
2.	107	TetedeCourse
3.	105	Cybbe
4.	99	Nikodemus
5.	84	pulmark
6.	84	PK30
7.	84	Googol
8.	84	Salaliittoteoria
9.	63	Velluz
10.	60	Tenbosse
11.	60	Indurain
12.	56	Team CKSG
13.	56	Hokku
14.	56	JupiteriUkko
15.	52	Paolo
16.	48	Pink Dreamers
17.	44	Kossu
18.	35	Andy&Fränk
19.	28	maupa
20.	20	Team OK
21.	0	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
22.	0	ManseMankeli
23.	0	Superflyer
24.	0	Aapo Jäykkäperä
25.	0	Squadra di gelidi
26.	0	Team TMo
27.	0	k23435

Tilanne 

1.	3081	pulmark
2.	2871	Pink Dreamers
3.	2787	PK30
4.	2693	Googol
5.	2671	Kossu
6.	2647	Team CKSG
7.	2628	Nikodemus
8.	2602	Hokku
9.	2579	JupiteriUkko
10.	2556	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
11.	2495	Paolo
12.	2487	Tenbosse
13.	2367	Salaliittoteoria
14.	2277	Indurain
15.	2189	Team OK
16.	2160	Helmez
17.	2138	ManseMankeli
18.	2065	maupa
19.	2046	Superflyer
20.	2020	Cybbe
21.	2010	Andy&Fränk
22.	1939	TetedeCourse
23.	1899	Aapo Jäykkäperä
24.	1860	Squadra di gelidi
25.	1813	Team TMo
26.	1674	Velluz
27.	1369	k23435

*	KOM	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	7	-	CICCONE Giulio
3.	5	-	YATES Simon
4.	3	-	NIEVE Mikel
5.	3	-	CARAPAZ Richard
6.	2	-	DUMOULIN Tom
7.	2	-	CHAVES Johan Esteban
8.	1	-	CONTI Valerio
9.	1	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
10.	1	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo

Tulokset 

1.	365	pulmark
2.	362	Tenbosse
3.	342	Hokku
4.	333	Salaliittoteoria
5.	309	Pink Dreamers
6.	272	Paolo
7.	268	Googol
8.	254	TetedeCourse
9.	252	Team TMo
10.	245	maupa
11.	234	Indurain
12.	210	ManseMankeli
13.	210	Superflyer
14.	210	Velluz
15.	209	Kossu
16.	185	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
17.	175	Andy&Fränk
18.	174	Team CKSG
19.	168	Aapo Jäykkäperä
20.	168	Squadra di gelidi
21.	165	Nikodemus
22.	152	PK30
23.	147	Helmez
24.	138	Team OK
25.	86	Cybbe
26.	84	JupiteriUkko
27.	42	k23435

Tilanne 

1.	3446	pulmark
2.	3180	Pink Dreamers
3.	2961	Googol
4.	2944	Hokku
5.	2939	PK30
6.	2880	Kossu
7.	2849	Tenbosse
8.	2821	Team CKSG
9.	2793	Nikodemus
10.	2767	Paolo
11.	2741	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
12.	2700	Salaliittoteoria
13.	2663	JupiteriUkko
14.	2511	Indurain
15.	2348	ManseMankeli
16.	2327	Team OK
17.	2310	maupa
18.	2307	Helmez
19.	2256	Superflyer
20.	2193	TetedeCourse
21.	2185	Andy&Fränk
22.	2106	Cybbe
23.	2067	Aapo Jäykkäperä
24.	2065	Team TMo
25.	2028	Squadra di gelidi
26.	1884	Velluz
27.	1411	k23435

----------


## Googol

*	POINTS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	VIVIANI Elia
2.	7	-	BENNETT Sam
3.	5	-	BALLERINI Davide
4.	3	-	MODOLO Sacha
5.	3	-	YATES Simon
6.	2	-	FRAPPORTI Marco
7.	2	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
8.	1	-	BONIFAZIO Niccolo
9.	1	-	ZHUPA Eugert
10.	1	-	DUMOULIN Tom

Tulokset 

1.	404	PK30
2.	364	Pink Dreamers
3.	309	pulmark
4.	281	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	267	Team OK
6.	258	Nikodemus
7.	255	Tenbosse
8.	238	JupiteriUkko
9.	234	Googol
10.	210	ManseMankeli
11.	210	TetedeCourse
12.	185	Team CKSG
13.	147	Helmez
14.	127	Salaliittoteoria
15.	99	Andy&Fränk
16.	84	Kossu
17.	84	Indurain
18.	84	Team TMo
19.	84	Squadra di gelidi
20.	75	Hokku
21.	63	Superflyer
22.	63	Aapo Jäykkäperä
23.	49	Paolo
24.	42	maupa
25.	42	Cybbe
26.	21	Velluz
27.	21	k23435

Tilanne 

1.	3755	pulmark
2.	3544	Pink Dreamers
3.	3343	PK30
4.	3195	Googol
5.	3104	Tenbosse
6.	3051	Nikodemus
7.	3022	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	3019	Hokku
9.	3006	Team CKSG
10.	2964	Kossu
11.	2901	JupiteriUkko
12.	2827	Salaliittoteoria
13.	2816	Paolo
14.	2595	Indurain
15.	2594	Team OK
16.	2558	ManseMankeli
17.	2454	Helmez
18.	2403	TetedeCourse
19.	2352	maupa
20.	2319	Superflyer
21.	2284	Andy&Fränk
22.	2149	Team TMo
23.	2148	Cybbe
24.	2130	Aapo Jäykkäperä
25.	2112	Squadra di gelidi
26.	1905	Velluz
27.	1432	k23435

*	OVERALL	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	25	-	FROOME Christopher
2.	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
3.	18	-	LOPEZ Miguel Angel
4.	16	-	CARAPAZ Richard
5.	15	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
6.	14	-	BILBAO Pello
7.	13	-	KONRAD Patrick
8.	12	-	BENNETT George
9.	11	-	OOMEN Sam
10.	10	-	FORMOLO Davide
11.	7	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
12.	7	-	POELS Wout
13.	6	-	HENAO Sergio Luis
14.	6	-	GONÇALVES José
15.	5	-	BETANCUR Carlos
16.	3	-	DENNIS Rohan
17.	2	-	NIEVE Mikel
18.	2	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
19.	1	-	WOODS Michael
20.	1	-	DUPONT Hubert		

Tulokset 

1.	1793	TetedeCourse
2.	1563	Salaliittoteoria
3.	1251	Hokku
4.	1166	maupa
5.	1092	Velluz
6.	1066	pulmark
7.	1035	Tenbosse
8.	1029	Nikodemus
9.	987	Team TMo
10.	924	Squadra di gelidi
11.	891	Indurain
12.	876	PK30
13.	866	Team OK
14.	823	Team CKSG
15.	758	Kossu
16.	686	JupiteriUkko
17.	684	Helmez
18.	670	Paolo
19.	654	Pink Dreamers
20.	630	ManseMankeli
21.	630	k23435
22.	606	Googol
23.	583	Cybbe
24.	567	Aapo Jäykkäperä
25.	498	Andy&Fränk
26.	394	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
27.	210	Superflyer

Tilanne 

1.	4821	pulmark
2.	4390	Salaliittoteoria
3.	4270	Hokku
4.	4219	PK30
5.	4198	Pink Dreamers
6.	4196	TetedeCourse
7.	4139	Tenbosse
8.	4080	Nikodemus
9.	3829	Team CKSG
10.	3801	Googol
11.	3722	Kossu
12.	3587	JupiteriUkko
13.	3518	maupa
14.	3486	Paolo
15.	3486	Indurain
16.	3460	Team OK
17.	3416	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
18.	3188	ManseMankeli
19.	3138	Helmez
20.	3136	Team TMo
21.	3036	Squadra di gelidi
22.	2997	Velluz
23.	2782	Andy&Fränk
24.	2731	Cybbe
25.	2697	Aapo Jäykkäperä
26.	2529	Superflyer
27.	2062	k23435

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Onnittelut pulmarkille ylivoimaisesta voitosta.
Suuret kiitokset Googolille, kun viitsit pyörittää tätä ja järjestää meille hupia.

----------


## pulmark

Joskus käy munkki... Kiitokset muille pelaajille ja ennenkaikkea Googolille järjestelyistä ja vaivannäöstä !

----------


## Hokku

Suurkiitokset Googolille! Mahtavaa lisämaustetta Girolle. Viimeiset pari vuoristoetappia tarjosi myös tämän kisan osalta aika yllätyksiä. Onnea pulmarkille!

----------


## Pesonito

Kiitoksia peleistä!

----------


## Jabadabado

Googolille iso kiitos jälleen kivasti lisä jännityksestä Giron seuraamiseen tämän pelin muodossa ja onnitelut myös voittajalle. Ihan ei oma palkintopallisija säilynyt loppuun asti mutta täytyy silti olla varsin tyytyväinen oman joukkueen (Pink Dreamers) lopputulokseen.

----------

